# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > اخبار کنکوری > مهم اطلاعیه تعداد شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سراسری 1396

## saj8jad

*آخرین اطلاعیه تعداد شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سراسری 1396*
*مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اطلاع داد ؛ تا صبح امروز چهارشنبه تعداد* *6** هزار و* *336** داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 ثبت نام کردند*

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور گفت ؛ ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 از دیروز سه شنبه *19* بهمن ماه *95* از طریق شبکه اینترنتی سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز و در روز پنجشنبه *28* بهمن‌ ماه *95* پایان می‌پذیرد.

وی بیان کرد: کلیه داوطلبان برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری سال 96 ضرورت دارد در این مهلت تعیین شده با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام و دفترچه شماره یک آزمون سراسری سال 96 همچنین اطلاعیه منتشره در صورت واجد شرایط بودن و رعایت ضوابط و قوانین مربوطه نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کنند.

توکلی ادامه داد: تا ساعت 8 صبح امروز چهارشنبه 20 بهمن ماه 95 تعداد *6* هزار و *336* داوطلب نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری سال 96 اقدام نموده‌اند.

وی تأکید کرد: نظر به اینکه مهلت ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 روز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن ماه 95 پایان می‌پذیرد لذا به کلیه داوطلبان اکیدا توصیه می‌شود در این مهلت تعیین شده با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کنند.

توکلی گفت: برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 به هر یک از گروه‌های آزمایشی ریاضی فنی، علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی باید از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش کارتی به مبلغ *20* هزار تومان خریداری شود و برای شرکت در دانشگاه‌های غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور مبلغ *10* هزار و *200* تومان کارت از سایت سازمان سنجش خریداری کنند.

*⬅️* لازم به ذکر است در مدت زمان مشابه تعداد *13* هزار و *180* داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 95 شرکت کرده بودند.

*⬅️* دریافت دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 

*
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اطلاع داد ؛ تا صبح امروز پنجشنبه تعداد 70 هزار و 50 داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 ثبت نام کردند*

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت نام بیش از *70* هزار داوطلب در آزمون سراسری 96 خبر داد و گفت ؛ داوطلبانن تا 28 بهمن ماه فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کنند.

دکتر حسین توکلی گفت ؛ ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 که از روز سه‌شنبه (19 بهمن ماه) آغاز شده است تا روز پنجشنبه (28 بهمن) ادامه خواهد داشت.

وی تصریح کرد: کلیه داوطلبان برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری 96 ضرورت دارد در مهلت تعیین شده با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی www.sanjesh.org نسبت به ثبت نام در این آزمون اقدام کنند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور خاطرنشان کرد ؛ تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز پنجشنبه تعداد *70* هزار *50* داوطلب برای آزمون سراسری 96 اقدام کرده اند.

*⬅️* لازم به ذکر است در مدت زمان مشابه تعداد *73* هزار و *84* داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 95 شرکت کرده بودند.

*⬅️* [مهم] : سهمیه های کنکور سراسری را بشناسید 


این تاپیک بروز میشود ،،،

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

یعنی امسال کم شده؟؟😯مگه میشه مگه داریم

----------


## yasintabriz

نود و پنجی ها عجول بودن زودتر ثبت نام کردن . وگرنه بعید میدونم کمتر بشه تعداد

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

اره منم میگم اونا عجول بودن وگرنه یه جورایی غیرممکنه امسال کم باشه اخه حداقل در حد فامیلمون خیلیا تصمیم گرفتن تو کنکور مجددا شرکت کنن...الا از اون 6هزار 5هزارتاش تجربی باشن😐

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی امسال کم شده؟؟������مگه میشه مگه داریم


من تصور میکنم در کل 60 تا 70 هزار نفری کمتر میشن نسبت به کنکور 95

----------


## mohammad_7676

۸۰۰ هزار نفر ثبت نام میکنن ۷۰۰ نفر تجربی ۵۰ ریاضی ۵۰ تا انسانی :/

فرستاده شده از K015ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## -Morteza-

احتمال میدم 600هزار تا بشه تجربی.خیلیا مجددا کتکور میدن.ولی هر چن تا باشن از رتبه هلی قلمچی در مقایسه با پارسال مشخصه واقعا کنکور سختی داریم.

----------


## .MEHRAD.

اقا حالا تعداد کم و زیاد بشه چه فرقی داره اصلش اینه که همه کسایی که باید باشن هستن اگه هم تعداد کم بشه کسایی ثبت نام نمیکنن که تو فاز درس مرس نبودن

----------


## Goodbye forever

تازه اولشه ! هنوز خیلیا ثبت نام نکردن! میذارن دقیقه 90 !!! و وقت های اضافه !!!

در ضمن پارسال سایت مشکل نداشت ، ولی دیروز مشکل داشت

----------


## sajad564

ایشالله فقط صد هزار تا ریاضی داشته باشیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## persian_sphinx

> ⬅️ دوستان لازم به ذکر است در مدت زمان مشابه تعداد 13 هزار و 180 داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 95 شرکت کرده بودند.


سلام به نظرم نمیشه از روی این بازه زمانی کوتاه که سایت ثبت برای تعداد زیادی مشکل داشته پیش بینی کرد احتمالش هست خیلی ها اقدام کردن و الان کد رهگیری ثبت نام رو دریافت کردن به این تعداد اضافه بشن یا خیلی افراد دیگه اقدام کردن و انجام نشده و ...

----------


## persian_sphinx

به قول معروف آب که از سر گذشت چه یه وجب چه صد وجب ! :Yahoo (35):  همیشه داوطلبانی که تاثیر گذار باشند در کنکور تا حدودی ثابت هست

----------


## WickedSick

قطع به یقین امسال 600 هزار به بالا داریم تجربی.
مخصوصا با اون دوستمون که تغییر رشته داد از برق اومد شد 1 تجربی, دیگه عملا همه ایمان پیدا کردن که ریاضی کشکه و تجربی خوبه ( در حالی که اشتباهه بخدا  :Yahoo (21):  )
ریاضی ها هم که قطعا کمتر میشه, ولی انسانی ها یکم بیشتر میشن امسال.

----------


## jj_golpa

واقعا رقابت توی تجربی خییییلی ترسناک شده!

----------


## Mr Sky

*امسال برعکس پارسال تاثیر معدل از همون اوایل مثبت اعلام شد.....اینیه دلیل بزرگ واسه  بیشتر شدن تجربی خودش
.
.
.ریاضی هم کمتر میشه امسال ....یکی به خاطر همون رتبه 1 تجربی 95....یکی با توجه به تعداد کمتر کانونی های امسال نسبت به پارسال
.
.
.*

----------


## jj_golpa

دوستان یه سوال؛الان این دوستای برقکار و مکانیکمون که کوچ کردن به تجربی اینا هم ازمون قلمچی میان؟ منظورم اینه میشه روی رتبه قلمچیمون حساب باز کنیم که رتبه مون توی کنکورم همین حدودا(بدون درنظرگرفتن اتفاقات غیرمترقبه سرجلسه کنکور) بشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ایشالله فقط صد هزار تا ریاضی داشته باشیم


100 هزار تام زیاده ، کمتر میشه خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> واقعا رقابت توی تجربی خییییلی ترسناک شده!


به قول بچه ها تاثیرگذارا همیشه تعدادشون ثابته بقیه سیاهی لشکرن

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


ایشالله فقط صد هزار تا ریاضی داشته باشیم


ریاضی منطقه 3 امسال رقابتنسبت به پارسال کمتره...چه کمی چه کیفی
.
.
.
.تو کانون نفر بیستم ترازش 6900 هست*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوستان ببخشید من الان حواسم نبود این بخش داوطلبان که به معارف دین غیر اسلام جواب میدن رو که شامل گزینه های هیچ کدام و کلیمی و زرتشتی و اینا رو زدم هیچکدام




الان چیکار کنم این رو بردارم؟

----------


## banafsheh

*امسال 800 هزار داوطلب داریم که
799 هزارتاشون تجربیه*

----------


## WickedSick

> به قول بچه ها تاثیرگذارا همیشه تعدادشون ثابته بقیه سیاهی لشکرن



دکتر , سطح مطالعه کل جامعه بره بالا
باید مال ما هم بره بالا
پس سخت تر میشه, حالا اگه اونا سیاهی لشگر باشن یا نه  :Yahoo (4): 




> دوستان یه سوال؛الان این دوستای برقکار و  مکانیکمون که کوچ کردن به تجربی اینا هم ازمون قلمچی میان؟ منظورم اینه  میشه روی رتبه قلمچیمون حساب باز کنیم که رتبه مون توی کنکورم همین  حدودا(بدون درنظرگرفتن اتفاقات غیرمترقبه سرجلسه کنکور) بشه؟



نه په میمونن فقط آزمونای آخر  :Yahoo (21): 
آره تقریبا همشون میان!




> *
> ریاضی منطقه 3 امسال رقابتنسبت به پارسال کمتره...چه کمی چه کیفی
> .
> .
> .
> .تو کانون نفر بیستم ترازش 6900 هست*


حاضرم قسم بخورم اگه من میومدم ریاضی رقابت ریاضی سخت تر میشد و ریاضی ها میشدن 700 هزار نفر :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> ۸۰۰ هزار نفر ثبت نام میکنن ۷۰۰ نفر تجربی ۵۰ ریاضی ۵۰ تا انسانی :/
> 
> فرستاده شده از K015ِ من با Tapatalk


خدا کنه 790 هزار تاش تجربی باشه 2000 تاش انسانی 8000 تاش ریاضی  :Yahoo (79): 
آی حالی کنیم ما  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## jj_golpa

نه په میمونن فقط آزمونای آخر  :Yahoo (21): 
آره تقریبا همشون میان!

خیالم راحت شد وگرنه فکرمیکردم یه صفر میاد جلوی رتبه قلمچیم و رتبه کنکورمو تشکیل میده :Y (712):

----------


## WickedSick

[QUOTE=jj_golpa;1078345]


> دکتر , سطح مطالعه کل جامعه بره بالا
> باید مال ما هم بره بالا
> پس سخت تر میشه, حالا اگه اونا سیاهی لشگر باشن یا نه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نه په میمونن فقط آزمونای آخر 
> آره تقریبا همشون میان!
> ...


تقریبا رتبه قلم چی همون حول و حوشه.
درسته که خیلی یا آزمون نمیان یا آزمونای دیگه میرن, ولی خب خیلیام تقلب میکنن و از شما جلو میفتن که توی کنکور قاعدتا اینطور نمیشه.
پس سطح کلی تراز و رتبه یکیه.

----------


## saj8jad

> خدا کنه 790 هزار تاش تجربی باشه 2000 تاش انسانی 8000 تاش ریاضی 
> آی حالی کنیم ما


نه اینطوری که قطعا نمیشه  :Yahoo (4): 

پارسال در کل حدود 880 هزار نفر در کنکور 95 شرکت کردند 

امسال به احتمال زیاد حدود 800 هزار نفر شرکت میکنند که حدود 550 هزار نفرشون تجربی هستند و 130 هزار نفرشون انسانی و 120 هزار نفرشون هم ریاضی ، من اینطور تصور میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahdi1377

_دوستان اونایی که ثبت نام نمیکنن یا تو باغ درس خوندن نیستن یا ....
دوستانی که آزمون قلم چی میدن یا هر آزمون دیگه ای صد در صد تو کنکور شرکت می کنن پس فرقی تو رقابت نمی کنه چون رقابت بین هموناست و بس!_

----------


## WickedSick

دوستان یه سوال
خیلیم با ربط نیست میگم این منابع کنکور کجا دادشون؟
از فیزیک 1 چه فصلایی میارن؟

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

> دوستان یه سوال
> خیلیم با ربط نیست میگم این منابع کنکور کجا دادشون؟
> از فیزیک 1 چه فصلایی میارن؟


فیزیک 1 کلا جزء منابع هست 

ولی تا الان فقط از اینه ها سوال  اومده

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


نه اینطوری که قطعا نمیشه 

پارسال در کل حدود 880 هزار نفر در کنکور 95 شرکت کردند 

امسال به احتمال زیاد حدود 800 هزار نفر شرکت میکنند که حدود 550 هزار نفرشون تجربی هستند و 130 هزار نفرشون انسانی و 120 هزار نفرشون هم ریاضی ، من اینطور تصور میکنم 


 یعنی 40هزار تا ریاضی کم میشه؟ 
خاک تو سر این مملکت که مهندس بودن تو اینجا شده جوک
وقتی 10 11 ساله بودم جوری میگفتن طرف مهندس برقه انگار رییس جمهوره
این رشته های بدون ازمون که بدبخت کرد صنعت ایران و*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
>  یعنی 40هزار تا ریاضی کم میشه؟ 
> خاک تو سر این مملکت که مهندس بودن تو اینجا شده جوک
> وقتی 10 11 ساله بودم جوری میگفتن طرف مهندس برقه انگار رییس جمهوره
> این رشته های بدون ازمون که بدبخت کرد صنعت ایران و*


بله احتمالش خیلی زیاده حتی کمتر از این هم بشه  :Yahoo (110): 

این اعداد و ارقامی که بنده گفتم حدودی بودن ، ممکنه بیشتر یا کمتر بشه  :Yahoo (77): 

دیگه از خاک تو سر کردن و نکردن گذشته داداش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ascetic

تجربی اگه یک میلیون شرکت کنن هیچ تفاوتی برای من  نمیکنه 
همه سیاهی لشکر .اوناییم ک جدید اومدن و  شاخن اکثرا منطقه یک ودو

----------


## Miss.Dr

> دوستان یه سوال
> خیلیم با ربط نیست میگم این منابع کنکور کجا دادشون؟
> از فیزیک 1 چه فصلایی میارن؟


فیزیک یک همش جزو منابعه کنکوره.
از فصل 4 و 5 که همیشه سوال هست ولی من یادمه یه سوال از فصل اول داده بودن.(از متن کتاب)
فک کنم برا انرژی های تجدید پذیر و ناپذیر بود.
سال کنکورشو یادم نیست.

----------


## farshad7

> فیزیک یک همش جزو منابعه کنکوره.
> از فصل 4 و 5 که همیشه سوال هست ولی من یادمه یه سوال از فصل اول داده بودن.(از متن کتاب)
> فک کنم برا انرژی های تجدید پذیر و ناپذیر بود.
> سال کنکورشو یادم نیست.


 اره از اون مدار با لامپ داده بودن فكر كنم ٩١ بود نمي دونم !!

----------


## Miss.Dr

> اره از اون مدار با لامپ داده بودن فكر كنم ٩١ بود نمي دونم !!


یا سالی بود که اول بودیم یا قبلش.
برا کسی خیلی خوبه که 90 به بالا میخواد.
راستی از متن سالهای دیگه دیدی بدن؟

----------


## farshad7

> یا سالی بود که اول بودیم یا قبلش.
> برا کسی خیلی خوبه که 90 به بالا میخواد.
> راستی از متن سالهای دیگه دیدی بدن؟


 قبل ٩٠ رو نمي دونم ولي تو اين چند سال اخير فقط همين يه سوال بود !!  البته فيزيك ١ كلش تكراريه ميشه زد ٠

----------


## mina_77

استرسم بیشتر شد تاپیکو خوندم

بچه ها اصلا نگید سیاه لشکرن و......
کنکور امسال ثابت کرد تجربی یه عده محدودی سیاه لشکرن
همه وحشین وحششششی وحششششششی

----------


## mina_77

راستی تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد تراز دارو آمل به نظرتون به چند میرسه؟؟؟؟
(با سهمیه ی عادی)

----------


## sara1376

سلام ،ببخشید ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد چه زمانیه؟

----------


## WickedSick

> فیزیک یک همش جزو منابعه کنکوره.
> از فصل 4 و 5 که همیشه سوال هست ولی من یادمه یه سوال از فصل اول داده بودن.(از متن کتاب)
> فک کنم برا انرژی های تجدید پذیر و ناپذیر بود.
> سال کنکورشو یادم نیست.



من خودم اون قسمتو میخونم.
احتمالش کمه سوال بدن اگه هم سوال بدن میگن کدوم تجدید پذیره.
4-5 میشه سایه-آینه-شکست نور- عدسی دیگه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*من اگه تا 28 بهمن نمراتم تو سایت نرفت چه کنم؟.....گزینه تا 31 شهریور فارغ میشم رو برنم؟......)دی ماه فارغ تحصیل شدم)......بعدا سنجش گیر نمیده؟
.
.
.رفع اسپم : ایول تعداد*

----------


## morteza_mah

دوست داداشم که توی شریف میخونه میگفت شش هفت نفر از بجه های شریف (تا جایی که اون میشناسه ) از مهره انصرفا دادن و دارن برا کنکور 96 تجربی میخونن تعداد شرکت کننده ها فکر نکنم کم بشه

----------


## alpey

لیدیز اند جنتلمن  یه سوال 
من برا عکس دیگه حال بیرون رفتن و اسکن رو ندارم عاموو :Yahoo (4):  ...الان از کارنامه پارسال عکس رو برداشتم و با تغییراتی زیادی که در برنامه حرفه ای پینت بهش دادم به شرایط موجود در سنجش رسوندم.یعنی اون sanjesh.org پاینیش رو برداشتم و با تلاش مستمر اندازه اون رو به 200*250 رسانده و فذمتش را نیز jpg نموده ام  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22): 
فقط متاسفانه حجمش شد 15 کلیوبایت  :Yahoo (4):  ولی کلیات رو میشه ازش حدس زد ...مثل ابرو و لب و غیره  :Yahoo (4): 
میگم بخاطر حجمش ایراد نگیرن؟؟  :Yahoo (35): 
پ.ن:این سوال به دلیل حضور انلاین مهندسین متعدد در این حوضه اعم از مهندس آی تی و کامپیوتر در اینجا پرسیده شد
رفع اسپم :چه تعداد خوب و به اندازه ای  :Yahoo (21): ...از دوست گرامیمان سجاد  به دلیل اطلاع رسانی نهایت تشکر را میداریم

----------


## WickedSick

> لیدیز اند جنتلمن  یه سوال 
> من برا عکس دیگه حال بیرون رفتن و اسکن رو ندارم...الان از کارنامه پارسال عکس رو برداشتم و با تغییراتی زیادی که در برنامه حرفه ای پینت بهش دادم به شرایط موجود در سنجش رسوندم.یعنی اون sanjesh.org پاینیش رو برداشتم و با تلاش مستمر اندازه اون رو به 200*250 رسانده و فذمتش را نیز jpg نموده ام 
> فقط متاسفانه حجمش شد 15 کلیوبایت  ولی کلیات رو میشه ازش حدس زد ...مثل ابرو و لب و غیره 
> میگم بخاطر حجمش ایراد نگیرن؟؟ 
> پ.ن:این سوال به دلیل حضور انلاین مهندسین متعدد در این حوضه اعم از مهندس آی تی و کامپیوتر در اینجا پرسیده شد
> رفع اسپم :چه تعداد خوب و به اندازه ای ...از دوست گرامیمان سجاد  به دلیل اطلاع رسانی نهایت تشکر را میداریم


خوب یکم فشار بیار داداش
برو بیرون اسکن کن  :Yahoo (21):  آینده ات تو همین آزمونه دکتر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> من خودم اون قسمتو میخونم.
> احتمالش کمه سوال بدن اگه هم سوال بدن میگن کدوم تجدید پذیره.
> 4-5 میشه سایه-آینه-شکست نور- عدسی دیگه؟


اون قسمت و بخون ولی فک کنم جاهای بکر زیادی برا طرح سوال هست.
اره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## alpey

> خوب یکم فشار بیار داداش
> برو بیرون اسکن کن  آینده ات تو همین آزمونه دکتر


فشار؟؟تا حالا با پینت کار کردی؟؟  :Yahoo (35): 
علارغم میل باطنی باهات موافقم  :Yahoo (21): 
این رگ شیرازیم دوباره دم کرده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

سایت سوابق باز نمیشه :Yahoo (21): 

حوصله ثبت نام ندارم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## WickedSick

> فشار؟؟تا حالا با پینت کار کردی؟؟ 
> علارغم میل باطنی باهات موافقم 
> این رگ شیرازیم دوباره دم کرده


نصف ملتو با همین پینت من بدبخت کردم  :Yahoo (4):  ( بعدا میگم چطور)
اگه هم نمیری بهتر, یه رقیب ازمون کمتر میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alpey

> نصف ملتو با همین پینت من بدبخت کردم  ( بعدا میگم چطور)
> اگه هم نمیری بهتر, یه رقیب ازمون کمتر میشه


میدونم چی میگی ...خودم از پیروان پینت هستم  :Yahoo (4): 
فک کنم داره یه رقیب بهت اضافه میشه ; )

----------


## hamedsarabi77

کیا مشکل 'خطایی رخ داده است' رو دارن موقع ویرایش اطلاعات یعنی ش پرونده و رهگیری رو میزنم و اون دوتا تیک بالا رو ولی ارور میده :/

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوست داداشم که توی شریف میخونه میگفت شش هفت نفر از بجه های شریف (تا جایی که اون میشناسه ) از مهره انصرفا دادن و دارن برا کنکور 96 تجربی میخونن تعداد شرکت کننده ها فکر نکنم کم بشه


​امسال همه جوگیرشدن

----------


## hamedsarabi77

راستی یه سوال فنی
وضعیت نظام وظیفه واسه پشت کنکوریا ک پارسال پیش دانشگاهیو تموم کردیم 6 هست؟

----------


## Saeede_Sh

کنکور 95 و 94 که تعداد حاضرین سر جلسه از ثبت نام کنندگان کمتر بود...
تجربی یه تعداد زیادیش سیاه لشکرن ولییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییی اونایی هم که میخونن اساسی میخونن :Yahoo (99):

----------


## saj8jad

سلام

دوستانی که در سامانه ثبت نام سازمان سنجش در قسمت کد ملی براشون 999999999 رو ثبت میکنه باید این اقدامات رو انجام بدهند تا مشکلشون رفع بشه

اطلاعات متن فوق رو هم یکی از دوستان زحمت کشیدند و برای بنده ارسال کردند

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام
> 
> دوستانی که در سامانه ثبت نام سازمان سنجش در قسمت کد ملی براشون 999999999 رو ثبت میکنه باید این اقدامات رو انجام بدهند تا مشکلشون رفع بشه
> 
> اطلاعات متن فوق رو هم یکی از دوستان زحمت کشیدند و برای بنده ارسال کردند


سلام سجاد جان میشه لطف کنی اینو واسم بیشتر شرح بدی ؟

یعنی من که الان دانشجوی کارشناسی هستم میتونم انصراف بدم و بازم کارشناسی قبول بشم ؟

سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان انصرافی

بلاتکلیف موندم !

هر کی یه چیزی میگه!!!  :Yahoo (33):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*کنکور 96
700هزار تا تجربی
2نفر ریاضی
3نفر انسانی
هنر و زبان5نفر*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط morteza_mah


دوست داداشم که توی شریف میخونه میگفت شش هفت نفر از بجه های شریف (تا جایی که اون میشناسه ) از مهره انصرفا دادن و دارن برا کنکور 96 تجربی میخونن تعداد شرکت کننده ها فکر نکنم کم بشه


این حرفا هم بسیار برای تضعیف روحیه عالیه
اما بهتره یه جای مناسب تر پیدا کنی
موفق باشی...*

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام سجاد جان میشه لطف کنی اینو واسم بیشتر شرح بدی ؟
> 
> یعنی من که الان دانشجوی کارشناسی هستم میتونم انصراف بدم و بازم کارشناسی قبول بشم ؟
> 
> سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان انصرافی
> 
> بلاتکلیف موندم !
> 
> هر کی یه چیزی میگه!!!


سلام داش گلم  :Y (518): 

ــ اینکه شما تو طول تحصیلت فقط 1 بار میتونی انصراف بدی و بعدش بری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی

ــ وقتی از دانشگاه انصراف میدی باید تا 1 سال بعدش وضعیتت مشخص بشه حالا تو این مدت (1 ساله) یا میری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی یا میری سربازی

ــ شما ترم چند کارشناسی هستی؟ حتما باید قبل از شروع سنوات ارفاقی انصراف بدی تا دوباره معافیت تحصیلی واست صادر بشه

ــ و اینکه مثلا شما از مقطع کارشناسی انصراف میدی نمیتونی دیگه بری مقطع کاردانی ثبت نام کنی باید حتما کارشناسی به بالاتر ثبت نام کنی

نکته دیگه ای موند که نگفته باشم؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## morteza20

> احتمال میدم 600هزار تا بشه تجربی.خیلیا مجددا کتکور میدن.ولی هر چن تا باشن از رتبه هلی قلمچی در مقایسه با پارسال مشخصه واقعا کنکور سختی داریم.


 احتمالا امسال فروش سوالات قبل از آزمون بیشتر از پارسال شده  ، به رتبه ها و تراز های قلمچی بی توجه باشید . مرسی

----------


## _YALDA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


سلام داش گلم 

ــ اینکه شما تو طول تحصیلت فقط 1 بار میتونی انصراف بدی و بعدش بری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی

ــ وقتی از دانشگاه انصراف میدی باید تا 1 سال بعدش وضعیتت مشخص بشه حالا تو این مدت (1 ساله) یا میری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی یا میری سربازی

ــ شما ترم چند کارشناسی هستی؟ حتما باید قبل از شروع سنوات ارفاقی انصراف بدی تا دوباره معافیت تحصیلی واست صادر بشه

ــ و اینکه مثلا شما از مقطع کارشناسی انصراف میدی نمیتونی دیگه بری مقطع کاردانی ثبت نام کنی باید حتما کارشناسی به بالاتر ثبت نام کنی

نکته دیگه ای موند که نگفته باشم؟ 




سلام
یکی از آشناها که امسال از پیام نور مرخصی گرفته و میخواد برای سال سوم کنکور بده کد45 که مخصوص نظام وظیفست رو نمیدونه چی بزنه شما میتونی بهش کمک کنی؟*

----------


## Ali__S

> 


سلام داداچ....کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو از کجا بیارم؟....من واسه معافیت تحصیلی پیام نور ثبت نام کردم الان وضعیت تحصیلی در آموزش عالی واسه من میشه دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> سلام
> یکی از آشناها که امسال از پیام نور مرخصی گرفته و میخواد برای سال سوم کنکور بده کد45 که مخصوص نظام وظیفست رو نمیدونه چی بزنه شما میتونی بهش کمک کنی؟*


سلام

اون کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه بند 45 زیاد مهم نیستن ، نزدیک ترین کد به وضعیتشون رو بگید انتخاب و وارد سیستم کنند



موفق باشید

----------


## _YALDA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


سلام

اون کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه بند 45 زیاد مهم نیستن ، نزدیک ترین 

موفق باشید




خیلی ممنون ..مطمئن باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداچ....کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو از کجا بیارم؟....من واسه معافیت تحصیلی پیام نور ثبت نام کردم الان وضعیت تحصیلی در آموزش عالی واسه من میشه دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه دیگه؟؟؟


سلام عزیز

بفرمایین اینم کدهای نظام وظیفه ( نزدیک ترین کد به وضعیت نظام وظیفتون رو انتخاب و وارد سیستم ثبت نام کنید ) ؛



بله شما *دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه* هستید

*توجه مهم ؛* دوستان عزیزی که دانشجوی دانشگاه های آزاد ، پیام نور ، غیرانتفاعی و ... هستند *« دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه »* به حساب میان و باید بند 32 رو که مربوط به وضعیت تحصیلی در آموزش عالی هستش رو دانشجوی *« دوره غیر روزانه »* انتخاب کنند

موفق باشید

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> خیلی ممنون ..مطمئن باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟*


خواهش میکنم

بله خیالتون راحت ، شما اصل کار باید موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه وضعیت و مدارک نظام وظیفتون رو مشخص کنید و تحویل بدید ، اون بند صرفا جهت اطلاع هستش و بس

نزدیک ترین کد به وضعیتتون رو انتخاب کنید کافیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tabrizcity

> سلام داداچ....کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو از کجا بیارم؟....من واسه معافیت تحصیلی پیام نور ثبت نام کردم الان وضعیت تحصیلی در آموزش عالی واسه من میشه دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه دیگه؟؟؟


داداش باید کد 3 رو بزنی

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> *من اگه تا 28 بهمن نمراتم تو سایت نرفت چه کنم؟.....گزینه تا 31 شهریور فارغ میشم رو برنم؟......)دی ماه فارغ تحصیل شدم)......بعدا سنجش گیر نمیده؟
> .
> .
> .رفع اسپم : ایول تعداد*



میشه یه نفر جواب ایشون رو بده، سوال منم هست؟؟

----------


## sajad564

تا الان چند نفر ثبت نام کردن :Yahoo (75): راهی هست که تعداد رو لحظه ای ببینیم؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saj8jad

> تا الان چند نفر ثبت نام کردنراهی هست که تعداد رو لحظه ای ببینیم؟


میخوای یه زنگ بزنم خدایی یا توکلی آمار رسمی و لحظه ای رو بگیرم؟  :Yahoo (110): 

نه دادا از این شوخیا نکن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

همتون برید تجربی...این طرف(ریاضی و انسانی)خبری نیست...اون طرف(تجربی)رقابت سالم تره بیشتر درس میخونید ادم سرسخت تری میشید...تازه,5 ماه دیگه دکتر میشین خدایش بد میگیم؟؟
برید تجربی
اه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام داش گلم 
> 
> ــ اینکه شما تو طول تحصیلت فقط 1 بار میتونی انصراف بدی و بعدش بری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی
> 
> ــ وقتی از دانشگاه انصراف میدی باید تا 1 سال بعدش وضعیتت مشخص بشه حالا تو این مدت (1 ساله) یا میری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی یا میری سربازی
> 
> ــ شما ترم چند کارشناسی هستی؟ حتما باید قبل از شروع سنوات ارفاقی انصراف بدی تا دوباره معافیت تحصیلی واست صادر بشه
> 
> ــ و اینکه مثلا شما از مقطع کارشناسی انصراف میدی نمیتونی دیگه بری مقطع کاردانی ثبت نام کنی باید حتما کارشناسی به بالاتر ثبت نام کنی
> ...


ممنون داداش ، من الان کارشناسی میخونم تا سال 98 معافیت تحصیلی دارم ، تا حالا انصراف ندادم ، پس الان که کارشناسی هستم اگه شهریور انصراف بدم میتونم کارشناسی پرستاری بخونم ؟

ممنون

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون داداش ، من الان کارشناسی میخونم تا سال 98 معافیت تحصیلی دارم ، تا حالا انصراف ندادم ، پس الان که کارشناسی هستم اگه شهریور انصراف بدم میتونم کارشناسی پرستاری بخونم ؟
> 
> ممنون


خواهش میکنم

خب پس مشکلی نیست از بابت انصراف و صدور مجدد معافیت تحصیلی

خب چون شما دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه هستی نیازی نیست تا قبل از اسفند ماه از دانشگاه انصراف قطعی بدی در این راستا شما برای کنکور ثبت نام کن ، نتایج که اومد اگر رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرت رو آورده بودی میتونی انصراف بدی و بری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی ، از دانشگاه جدیدت هم نامه میگیری و میری پلیس+10 و معافیت تحصیلی مجدد هم که برات صادر میشه و مشکلی هم نیست

----------


## alpey

> میخوای یه زنگ بزنم خدایی یا توکلی آمار رسمی و لحظه ای رو بگیرم؟ 
> 
> نه دادا از این شوخیا نکن


موسسه کنکور اسان است تو سایتش بصورت انلاین تعداد نفرات ثبت نام شده تا الان رو نشون میده..
درست مثل روزشمار های انلاین کنکور 
فقط برای اسایش شما دوستان عزیز
فقط برای اینکه حبیب شاگرد عزیز استاد احمدی که با دیدن دی وی دی های فوق حرفه ای دیننی تونسته بود دینی رو 10 و بقیه درس ها رو صد بزنه بتونه با ارامش به کارش ادامه بده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## John4954

> سلام عزیز
> 
> بفرمایین اینم کدهای نظام وظیفه ( نزدیک ترین کد به وضعیت نظام وظیفتون رو انتخاب و وارد سیستم ثبت نام کنید ) ؛
> 
> 
> 
> بله شما *دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه* هستید
> 
> *توجه مهم ؛* دوستان عزیزی که دانشجوی دانشگاه های آزاد ، پیام نور ، غیرانتفاعی و ... هستند *« دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه »* به حساب میان و باید بند 32 رو که مربوط به وضعیت تحصیلی در آموزش عالی هستش رو دانشجوی *« دوره غیر روزانه »* انتخاب کنند
> ...


تا زمان خدمت اونایی که متولد 77 هستن نرسیده حتما باید کد5 وارد کرد؟
یعنی کسی نمیتونه برای معافیت غیر تحصیلی  اقدام کنه الان؟کسی که چهارم هس منظورمه.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> تا زمان خدمت اونایی که متولد 77 هستن نرسیده حتما باید کد5 وارد کرد؟
> یعنی کسی نمیتونه برای معافیت غیر تحصیلی  اقدام کنه الان؟کسی که چهارم هس منظورمه.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


شما اگر الان در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی هستید باید کد *5* رو وارد کنید

منظورتون معافیت پزشکی هستش؟

----------


## dorsa20

چ کم شدن :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## John4954

> شما اگر الان در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی هستید باید کد *5* رو وارد کنید
> 
> منظورتون معافیت پزشکی هستش؟


ممنون.بله معافیت پزشکی.اگر کد5 وارد کنم و بعد واسه معافیت پزشکی اقدام کنم تکلیف اون کد5 چی میشه؟شما میدونید؟مشکل ساز نمیشه؟یا باید تا کنکور صبر کنم؟البته با فرض اینکه معافیت پزشکی موافقت بشه.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون.بله معافیت پزشکی.اگر کد5 وارد کنم و واسه معافیت پزشکی اقدام کنم تکلیف اون کد5 چی میشه؟شما میدونید؟مشکل ساز نمیشه؟البته با فرض اینکه معافیت پزشکی موافقت بشه.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


خواهش میکنم

این کد نظام وظیفه ثبت نام کنکور زیاد مهم نیست ، شما خیلی جدی گرفتینش  :Yahoo (4): 

اصل کار موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش که از شما مدارک و اطلاعات نظام وظیفه رو میخوان

شما برای معافیت پزشکی اقدام کنید مشکلی به وجود نمیاد اگر هم که معاف دائم شدید برای ارائه مدرک نظام وظیفه جهت ثبت نام دانشگاه کارتتون رو نشون میدید و ثبت نامتون میکنن

----------


## Navid70

این نشون میده امسال کنکور اولی خیلی کمه :Yahoo (13):

----------


## dorsa20

منم خیلی تعجب کردم والا ولی فکر کنم یهو زیاد شه بعید میدونم اینطور بمونه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## matrooke

اقا این دفترچه چیز خاصی داره ؟حسش نی بخونمش

----------


## محمدرضا 95

آغا ببخشید من اینجا میپرسم !
توی فرم ثبت نام هم شماره دانش آموزی دیپلم رو میخواد هم شماره دانش آموزی پیش !

اینا مگه با هم فرق دارن ؟؟؟

----------


## -Morteza-

> آغا ببخشید من اینجا میپرسم !
> توی فرم ثبت نام هم شماره دانش آموزی دیپلم رو میخواد هم شماره دانش آموزی پیش !
> 
> اینا مگه با هم فرق دارن ؟؟؟


والا چون من مدرسم 1ناحیه شهر بود.فرقی نداشت دانش اموزی پیش و سوم یکی بود برام

----------


## Goodbye forever

> آغا ببخشید من اینجا میپرسم !
> توی فرم ثبت نام هم شماره دانش آموزی دیپلم رو میخواد هم شماره دانش آموزی پیش !
> 
> اینا مگه با هم فرق دارن ؟؟؟


آخرین شمارش فرق دارن ؟؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

آقا سجاد و بقیه, خبر دیگه ای ندارین که چند نفر شرکت کردن تا الان؟

----------


## aidaa

قطعا امسال داوطلبا بیشترن . من ک هر کی دیدم دوباره میخواد کنکور بده  ولی داوطلب بیشتر = سیاهی لشکر بیشتر 
از این زاویه بهش نگاه کنین

----------


## vahidz771

هرسال با افزایش تعداد داوطلبان تجربی و ریزش تعداد داوطلبان ریاضی برخورد می کنیم ؛ امسال هم احتمال زیاد از این قضیه مستثنی نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه کنکوری ها  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saj8jad

*
⬅️ ثبت نام بیش از* *70 هزار داوطلب** در آزمون سراسری 96 / داوطلبان تا 28 بهمن ماه فرصت ثبت‌نام دارند*
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت نام بیش از *70* هزار داوطلب در آزمون سراسری 96 خبر داد و گفت ؛ داوطلبان تا 28 بهمن ماه فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کنند.

دکتر حسین توکلی گفت ؛ ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 که از روز سه‌شنبه (19 بهمن ماه) آغاز شده است تا روز پنجشنبه (28 بهمن) ادامه خواهد داشت.

وی تصریح کرد: کلیه داوطلبان برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری 96 ضرورت دارد در مهلت تعیین شده با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی www.sanjesh.org نسبت به ثبت نام در این آزمون اقدام کنند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور خاطرنشان کرد ؛ تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز پنجشنبه تعداد *70* هزار *50* داوطلب برای آزمون سراسری 96 اقدام کرده اند.

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

حالا حالا خیلی جا داره بیشتر از اینا بشه...من حدس میزنم تقریبا چیزی حدود1میلیون بشن کل داوطلبا....اما ذهنتون رو متمرکز کنید روی درس ومشقتون....اینا فقد آشفتگی ذهنی میاره...موفق باشید

----------


## saj8jad

*
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اطلاع داد ؛ تا صبح امروز پنجشنبه تعداد 70 هزار و 50 داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 ثبت نام کردند*

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت نام بیش از *70* هزار داوطلب در آزمون سراسری 96 خبر داد و گفت ؛ داوطلبانن تا 28 بهمن ماه فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کنند.

دکتر حسین توکلی گفت ؛ ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 که از روز سه‌شنبه (19 بهمن ماه) آغاز شده است تا روز پنجشنبه (28 بهمن) ادامه خواهد داشت.

وی تصریح کرد: کلیه داوطلبان برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری 96 ضرورت دارد در مهلت تعیین شده با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی www.sanjesh.org نسبت به ثبت نام در این آزمون اقدام کنند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور خاطرنشان کرد ؛ تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز پنجشنبه تعداد *70* هزار *50* داوطلب برای آزمون سراسری 96 اقدام کرده اند.

*⬅️* لازم به ذکر است در مدت زمان مشابه تعداد *73* هزار و *84* داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 95 شرکت کرده بودند.

*⬅️* [مهم] : سهمیه های کنکور سراسری را بشناسید

----------


## Goodbye forever

*با من شدن 70**هزار و 50 + 1*

----------


## saj8jad

> *با من شدن 70**هزار و 50 + 1*


آمار مربوطه به صبحه ، از 8 صبح تا الان n هزار نفر ثبتیدن نامشون رو  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن ؛ خوب شد زود ثبت نام کردی نذاشتی دقیقه 90  :Yahoo (4):  ، ولی خودم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> آمار مربوطه به صبحه ، از 8 صبح تا الان n هزار نفر ثبتیدن نامشون رو 
> 
> پ.ن ؛ خوب شد زود ثبت نام کردی نذاشتی دقیقه 90  ، ولی خودم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم


*پس* *با من شدن 70**هزار و 50 + n  + یک*  :Yahoo (4): 

اره  :Yahoo (99):  چرا ثبت نام نمیکنی ؟ من بدون مشکل ثبت نام کردم  :Yahoo (1): 

شما هم زودتر ثبت نام کنید از کشتی تایتانیک جا نمونی  :Yahoo (4): 

سجاد داداش منابع خوب واسه ادبیات + دینی + زبان سراغ نداری؟ توی کنکور میخوام حداقل اینارو در کمترین زمان خوب بزنم چی پیشنهاد میکنی ؟

ریاضی هم میخوام آمارشو 100% بزنم به نظرت خط ویژه آمار خوبه یا نقره ای آمار ؟

یا بجاش خط ویژه ریاضی جامع تجربی بخرم ؟

دور دنیا در چهار ساعت عمومی به درد میخوره ؟ (واسه بالای 80 زدن)

گاج 50% تخفیف میده منم یه چیزی بخرم خب ...

----------


## saj8jad

> *پس* *با من شدن 70**هزار و 50 + n  + یک* 
> 
> اره  چرا ثبت نام نمیکنی ؟ من بدون مشکل ثبت نام کردم 
> 
> شما هم زودتر ثبت نام کنید از کشتی تایتانیک جا نمونی 
> 
> سجاد داداش منابع خوب واسه ادبیات + دینی + زبان سراغ نداری؟ توی کنکور میخوام حداقل اینارو در کمترین زمان خوب بزنم چی پیشنهاد میکنی ؟
> 
> ریاضی هم میخوام آمارشو 100% بزنم به نظرت خط ویژه آمار خوبه یا نقره ای آمار ؟
> ...


خیلیم عالی  :Yahoo (1): 

والا عکس ندارم ، باید یه سر برم تا عکاسی هنوز که فرصت نشده  :Yahoo (4):  ، عکسای تو سیستم هم قدیمی هستن  :Yahoo (4): 

کار خاصی نداره ، نهایتا 10 دقیقه بیشتر زمان نمیبره برای ثبت نام ، امیدوارم جا نمونم!  :Yahoo (4): 

به نظرم برای دروس عمومی خط ویژه ها رو بگیر و خوب خوب بخونشون بعد هم از روی دور دنیا عمومی که حدود 36 دوره کنکورهای عمومی رو داره تست هاش رو بزن و خوب بررسیشون کن  :Yahoo (1):  

واسه ریاضی تجربی هم جمع بندی خیلی سبز و خط ویژه کتاب های خوبی هستن ، نظر خودم رو خط ویژه هستش

آره صد در صد

به نظرم صبر کن خودشون گفتن روز های آخر بهمن ماه خط ویژه ادبیات و عربی منتشر میشه ، همون خط ویژه ها و دور دنیاها رو سفارش بده کفایت میکنه  :Yahoo (1):  ، اسفند (قبل عید) هم که خط ویژه فیزیک و زیست میاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## vahidz771

برای آمار خط ویژه رو بخون کافیه سوالات هرسال مثل همن ، یکی دو سه تا سوال آمار واقعا ارزش وقت گذاشتن برای گاج نقره ای رو نداره :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mahdi2015

یارانه ها رو بریزن ثبت نامم می کنیم  :Yahoo (4):  (شوخی می کنم وگرنه میدونید که من چند تا بی سرپرستم ثبت نام کردم  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Freedom Fighter

من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم . کم کم دارم استرس میگیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

> من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم . کم کم دارم استرس میگیرم



منم خداییش  :Yahoo (21): 
دیروز اسکن گرفتم که ثبت نام کنم امروز
امیدوارم جای بدی نیفتام فقط.

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

فک میکردم فقط من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم :Yahoo (21): 

 WickedSick اگه حوزه رو میگید بر اساس معدل نهایی هست نه موقع ثبت نام

----------


## mtbkh

من تمام مراحل ثبت نامو میرم ولی بخش کد ازمون زبان های خارجه توی سایت پیدا نکردم جایی رو...توی قسمت خرید کارت اعتباریم زبان نیستش باید چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (117): 

از همون سامانه باید یک کد دیگه بگیرم یا نه؟

----------


## amirfull

> فک میکردم فقط من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم
> 
>  WickedSick اگه حوزه رو میگید بر اساس معدل نهایی هست نه موقع ثبت نام


میشه توضیح بدید در مورد این یکم؟

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mtbkh


من تمام مراحل ثبت نامو میرم ولی بخش کد ازمون زبان های خارجه توی سایت پیدا نکردم جایی رو...توی قسمت خرید کارت اعتباریم زبان نیستش باید چیکار کنم؟

از همون سامانه باید یک کد دیگه بگیرم یا نه؟


بله باید یه کارت دیگه بخرید و وقتی تیک میزنید زبان رو باید تو کادری که ظاهر میشه اون سریال جدید رو وارد کنید*

----------


## bozorgvar

از آمار امروز چه خبر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

> میشه توضیح بدید در مورد این یکم؟




مثلا معدل های 18 و 19 یه حوزه دارن  یا 16 و 17 ها یه حوزه

البته نمیدونم همه جا همینطوره یا نه 

واسه ما اینطور هست

----------


## ARAM.esh

> مثلا معدل های 18 و 19 یه حوزه دارن  یا 16 و 17 ها یه حوزه
> 
> البته نمیدونم همه جا همینطوره یا نه 
> 
> واسه ما اینطور هست


آره همينطوريه ما هم همينجور بوديم بر اساس معدل كتبي هست حتي ترتيب نشستن هم از معدل زياد به كمه
من پارسال با خيلي از رتبه هاي دو رقمي و زير ٢٠٠ يه جا بودم ولي ما كجا بوديم و اونا كجا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

> آره همينطوريه ما هم همينجور بوديم بر اساس معدل كتبي هست حتي ترتيب نشستن هم از معدل زياد به كمه
> من پارسال با خيلي از رتبه هاي دو رقمي و زير ٢٠٠ يه جا بودم ولي ما كجا بوديم و اونا كجا




 منم بغل دستیم 60 شد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza376

حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار دانشگاه خبرگزاری دانشجو، گفت: ثبت‌نام برای آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ از ۱۹ بهمن ماه آغاز شده و تا پنجشنبه، ۲۸ بهمن ماه ادامه دارد.

  وی افزود: تا ۸ صبح امروز تعداد ۱۳۹ هزار و ۹۵۳ نفر در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ ثبت‌نام کردند.

  توکلی ادامه داد: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکردند تا ۲۸ بهمن ماه  فرصت دارند که با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و مطالعه دفترچه راهنما و  اطلاعیه سازمان در صورت واجد شرایط بودن، برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.

----------


## ascetic

نباید بزنی طبق گفته دکتر توکلی

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار دانشگاه خبرگزاری دانشجو، گفت: ثبت‌نام برای آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ از ۱۹ بهمن ماه آغاز شده و تا پنجشنبه، ۲۸ بهمن ماه ادامه دارد.
> 
>   وی افزود: تا ۸ صبح امروز تعداد ۱۳۹ هزار و ۹۵۳ نفر در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ ثبت‌نام کردند.
> 
>   توکلی ادامه داد: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکردند تا ۲۸ بهمن ماه  فرصت دارند که با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و مطالعه دفترچه راهنما و  اطلاعیه سازمان در صورت واجد شرایط بودن، برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.


 کم نشدن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mina_77

بر اساس معدل کتبی میشینید

من و همکلاسی دبیرستانم کتبی19/04 بودیم
بغل دست هم نشسته بودیم

دقیقا هر معدلی با هر صدمی پیش هم میشینن

----------


## EDGE98

من میخوام کد تایید سوابق تحصیلی پیشمو بگیرم همیش میگه اطلاعات یافت نشد.دوستان کسی با این مشکل رو به رو شده؟چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> من میخوام کد تایید سوابق تحصیلی پیشمو بگیرم همیش میگه اطلاعات یافت نشد.دوستان کسی با این مشکل رو به رو شده؟چیکار کنم؟



کی فارغ التحصیل شدین؟؟

----------


## EDGE98

> کی فارغ التحصیل شدین؟؟


پارسال

----------


## jj_golpa

دوستان دوتا سوال：
1:چند بار حق ویرایش اطلاعاتو داریم؟
2: سایز عکس 177*236 پیکسل قبوله؟

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> پارسال


فکر کنم باید برید اداره اموزش و پرورش

----------


## z.f.p

سلام دوستان..من رفتم ثبت نام کردم کافی نت.بعد شماره پرونده و کد هم گرفتم همه چی درسته.فقط تو دفترچه نوشته شماره سریال دوازده رقمی رو پیش خودتون نگه دارید.من الان اونو ندارم چیکار کنم؟استرس گرفتم.راستی این صفحه اخر دفترچه که باید پرش کنیم حتما باید به تایید مدیر مدرسه یا اموزش پرورش برسه؟

----------


## z.f.p

> سلام دوستان..من رفتم ثبت نام کردم کافی نت.بعد شماره پرونده و کد هم گرفتم همه چی درسته.فقط تو دفترچه نوشته شماره سریال دوازده رقمی رو پیش خودتون نگه دارید.من الان اونو ندارم چیکار کنم؟استرس گرفتم.راستی این صفحه اخر دفترچه که باید پرش کنیم حتما باید به تایید مدیر مدرسه یا اموزش پرورش برسه؟


کسی نیست کمک کنه؟

----------


## Taha19

> کسی نیست کمک کنه؟


خیلیم مهم نیست
شماره پرونده و کد کافیه

----------


## Taha19

> خیلیم مهم نیست
> شماره پرونده و کد کافیه



زبان ثبت نام کردین ؟؟؟

----------


## Taha19

ببخشین ی سوال داشتم من سال پیش هر دو گروه آزمایشی ثبت نام کردم ولی هر دو در مراحل جداگانه انجام دادم یعت=نی اول تجربی ثبت نام کردم بعد زبان ثبت نام کردم ولی امروز ک ثبت نام کردم نشد جداگانه خطا داد ک ک شما با پرونده فلان ثبت نام کردین ....بعد منم باید زبان ثبت نام میکردم که رفتم سریال 12 رقمی دیگگه خریدم و تو بخش علاقه مندی در زبان خارجه تیک زدم و سریالو اونجا وارد کردم حالا ثبت نام من کامل شده یا خراب کردم ثبت نامو ؟؟؟یعنی میتونم هر گروه تجربی و زبانو بدم ؟؟؟

----------


## z.f.p

> زبان ثبت نام کردین ؟؟؟


سپاس..منکه فقط انسانی.البته قصد داشتم هنرو بزنم ولی کلا دیگه گفتم همین انسانیو برم

----------


## Taha19

بخشین ی سوال داشتم من سال پیش هر دو گروه آزمایشی ثبت نام کردم ولی هر دو  در مراحل جداگانه انجام دادم یعت=نی اول تجربی ثبت نام کردم بعد زبان ثبت  نام کردم ولی امروز ک ثبت نام کردم نشد جداگانه خطا داد ک ک شما با پرونده  فلان ثبت نام کردین ....بعد منم باید زبان ثبت نام میکردم که رفتم سریال 12  رقمی دیگگه خریدم و تو بخش علاقه مندی در زبان خارجه تیک زدم و سریالو  اونجا وارد کردم حالا ثبت نام من کامل شده یا خراب کردم ثبت نامو ؟؟؟یعنی  میتونم هر گروه تجربی و زبانو بدم ؟؟؟

----------


## Taha19

کسی چیزی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Taha19

up

----------


## alone boy

کد دانش اموزیتو چک کن کدش همون شماره ملی نیستا



> من میخوام کد تایید سوابق تحصیلی پیشمو بگیرم همیش میگه اطلاعات یافت نشد.دوستان کسی با این مشکل رو به رو شده؟چیکار کنم؟

----------


## morteza_mah

کارت اعتباری از کجا باید خرید ؟
من روی کارت click میکنم یک صفحه سفید میاره

----------


## 7mostafa8

آمار جدید چه خبر؟معلوم نیست چند تا تجربی چند تا ریاضی؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

**
*
ثبت‌نام بیش از 230 هزار نفر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96*

*مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: تا ۸ صبح امروز تعداد 230 هزار و 932 نفر در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ ثبت‌نام کردند.*

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  گفت: ثبت‌نام برای آزمون سراسری سال 96 از 19 بهمن ماه آغاز شده و تا پنجشنبه 28 بهمن ماه ادامه دارد.وی افزود: تا 8 صبح امروز تعداد 230 هزار و 932 نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 96 ثبت‌نام کردند.توکلی ادامه داد: داوطلبانی که تا کنون ثبت‌نام نکردند تا 28 بهمن ماه فرصت دارند که با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و مطالعه دفترچه راهنما و اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش در صورت واجد شرایط بودن برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.

فارس نیوز

----------


## mehdi5570

ببخشید بی ربطه...
سلام من پارسال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی بودم و خرداد افتادم و شهریور هم افتادم بعدش دی هم افتادم  کلا ول کرده بودم حالا بخاطر همین نمیتونم سال 96 کنکور بدم و میخوام سال  97 کنکور بدم اونم رشته تجربی حالا یه چیزی الان من میخوام ترمیم معدل هم  بکنک حالا تکلیف زیست و زمین چی میشه و این که کلا باید چیکار کنم یه توضیح  کامل اگه بدید واقعاااااا ممنون میشم .........الان باید برای خرداد  امتحانای سوم ریاضیو بدم؟ جبرو فیزوکو حسابانو اینا یا چجوریه؟

----------


## Amiiin

من ی ترم پیام نور خوندم انصراف دادم
وضعیت رو زدم دانشجوی انصرافی
درسته حالا ؟
اون کده هم 6 زدم

----------


## iran-king

وجدانن نامردیه 600 هزار نفر فقط 8000 نفر رشته های تاپ

----------


## reza376

اگه دقت کنید کد سربازی ستاره نداره یعنی اگه پرشم نکنید سازمان سنجش چیزی نمیگه !

----------


## Goodbye forever

*
توکلی در گفت‌وگو با فارس خبر داد ثبت‌نام 330 هزار نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 96*

مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام 330 هزار نفر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 خبر داد و گفت: مهلت ثبت‌نام تا 28 بهمن است.

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس، گفت: ثبت‌نام داوطلبان برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 از 19 بهمن آغاز شده و تا 8 صبح امروز تعداد 330 هزار نفر برای شرکت در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کردند.

وی افزود: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکردند تا پنجشنبه 28 بهمن فرصت دارند تا با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.

توکلی گفت: داوطلبان باید پس از مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش حتما اطلاعیه‌های این سازمان را مطالعه کرده و سپس در صورت واجد شرایط بودن برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.

----------


## maliarefi

> اگه دقت کنید کد سربازی ستاره نداره یعنی اگه پرشم نکنید سازمان سنجش چیزی نمیگه !


اگه ستاره دار بود دخترا نمیتونستن ثبت نام کنن

----------


## amin1441

مطلعین عزیز، تخمین میزنید کلا چند نفر شرکت کنن تو هر سه رشته؟!
و اینکه تو هر رشته جداگانه به طور تقریبی چند نفر ثبت نام خواهند کرد؟

----------


## hcch655688

امسال زیادتر  میشه 😑

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## -AMiN-

*یه حسی میگه امسال از پارسال ثبت نامی کمتره  نمیدونم چرا ؟!*

----------


## amirdostaneh

> *یه حسی میگه امسال از پارسال ثبت نامی کمتره  نمیدونم چرا ؟!*


فرقی نمیکنه چه زیاد باشن چه کم مهم هدفه

----------


## amirdostaneh

من به نشانه اعتراض به روی ترامپ نمیخوام ثبت نام کنم

پ.ن : ایشالا فردا ثبت نام میکنم فعلا حسش نیست

----------


## bozorgvar

> *یه حسی میگه امسال از پارسال ثبت نامی کمتره  نمیدونم چرا ؟!*


منم همچین حسییو دارم  :Yahoo (35): 
امیدوارم اینطور بشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza376

> *یه حسی میگه امسال از پارسال ثبت نامی کمتره  نمیدونم چرا ؟!*


چه بشه چه نشه رقابت واسه دانشگاه های تاپ یکیه !

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza376


چه بشه چه نشه رقابت واسه دانشگاه های تاپ یکیه !







 نوشته اصلی توسط amirdostaneh


فرقی نمیکنه چه زیاد باشن چه کم مهم هدفه


من که نگفتم فرق میکنه رقابت
گفتم تعداد کمتره
خود من تا الان ثبت نام نکردم*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> ببخشید بی ربطه...
> سلام من پارسال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی بودم و خرداد افتادم و شهریور هم افتادم بعدش دی هم افتادم  کلا ول کرده بودم حالا بخاطر همین نمیتونم سال 96 کنکور بدم و میخوام سال  97 کنکور بدم اونم رشته تجربی حالا یه چیزی الان من میخوام ترمیم معدل هم  بکنک حالا تکلیف زیست و زمین چی میشه و این که کلا باید چیکار کنم یه توضیح  کامل اگه بدید واقعاااااا ممنون میشم .........الان باید برای خرداد  امتحانای سوم ریاضیو بدم؟ جبرو فیزوکو حسابانو اینا یا چجوریه؟


io


اگه با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنین، برای دروس زیست و زمین سوابق تحصیلی تون حساب نمیشه و معیار فقط درصد های کنکورتونه ،برای درس ریاضی هم فک کنم نمره حسابان جزو سوابقتون محسوب میشه البته با درصد کم، یعنی 25 درصد تاثیر نداره فک کنم حدود 17،18 درصد باشه...
ترمیم هم فک نکنم لازم باشه، شما همین الان خوب بخونین و خرداد ماه نمره های بالایی بگیرین

راستی الان شما دانش اموز پیش دانشگاهی هستین یا ترک تحصیل کردین؟؟

----------


## The JoKer

> io
> 
> 
> اگه با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنین، برای دروس زیست و زمین سوابق تحصیلی تون حساب نمیشه و معیار فقط درصد های کنکورتونه ،برای درس ریاضی هم فک کنم نمره حسابان جزو سوابقتون محسوب میشه البته با درصد کم، یعنی 25 درصد تاثیر نداره فک کنم حدود 17،18 درصد باشه...
> ترمیم هم فک نکنم لازم باشه، شما همین الان خوب بخونین و خرداد ماه نمره های بالایی بگیرین
> 
> راستی الان شما دانش اموز پیش دانشگاهی هستین یا ترک تحصیل کردین؟؟


یعنی خرداد نباید زیست رو امتحان بده ؟

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> یعنی خرداد نباید زیست رو امتحان بده ؟


نه دیگه، ایشون رشتشون ریاضی بوده....
با هر دیپلمی، هر گروه ازمایش میشه کنکور داد،، حتی با دیپلم انساني هم میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد، و سوابق تحصیلی فقط برای دروس عمومی اعمال میشه
مگر اینکه خودش بخواد دیپلم مجدد برای تجربی  بگیره

----------


## mehdi5570

> نه دیگه، ایشون رشتشون ریاضی بوده....
> با هر دیپلمی، هر گروه ازمایش میشه کنکور داد،، حتی با دیپلم انساني هم میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد، و سوابق تحصیلی فقط برای دروس عمومی اعمال میشه
> مگر اینکه خودش بخواد دیپلم مجدد برای تجربی  بگیره



خب اگه بخوام دیپلم مجدد برای تجربی بگیرم چیارو باید امتحان بدم بعد اینکه خرداد باید امتحان بدم یا شهریور..............بعدم اینکه با توجه به وقت یک ساو نیمم به نظرتون چه کتابایی برای کنکور بگیرم توی همه درسا.....فاگوزیست به عنوان منبع اموزشی خوبه با iq به عنوان منبع تست؟ بقیه درسارم بگید مرسییییییی

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> خب اگه بخوام دیپلم مجدد برای تجربی بگیرم چیارو باید امتحان بدم بعد اینکه خرداد باید امتحان بدم یا شهریور..............بعدم اینکه با توجه به وقت یک ساو نیمم به نظرتون چه کتابایی برای کنکور بگیرم توی همه درسا.....فاگوزیست به عنوان منبع اموزشی خوبه با iq به عنوان منبع تست؟ بقیه درسارم بگید مرسییییییی


نگفتین الان پیش هستین یا ترک تحصیل کردین؟؟

----------


## mehdi5570

> نگفتین الان پیش هستین یا ترک تحصیل کردین؟؟



االان که چون افتادم هیچی نیستم :Yahoo (4):  ولی برای خرداد باید بثبتم

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> االان که چون افتادم هیچی نیستم ولی برای خرداد باید بثبتم


همه درسا رو افتادین؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*من الان میخواستم ثبت نام کنم.....اطلاعات دیپلم و پیشم رو سایت سنجش تایید نکرد... الان چه کنم؟......*

----------


## bozorgvar

> *من الان میخواستم ثبت نام کنم.....اطلاعات دیپلم و پیشم رو سایت سنجش تایید نکرد... الان چه کنم؟......*


منظورت چیه ؟‌ 
واسه منم یه چند صدم کم زده بود سنجش  :Yahoo (21): ‌ حوصله پیگیری رو نداشتم بیخیال شدم  :Yahoo (4):  تایید کردم

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bozorgvar


منظورت چیه ؟‌ 
واسه منم یه چند صدم کم زده بود سنجش ‌ حوصله پیگیری رو نداشتم بیخیال شدم  تایید کردم


سایت دیپ کد که تایید کرد.....ولی موقع ثبت نام کنکور  وقتی کد دیپلم و پیشم و کد های دانش آموزی رو وارد کردم...نرفت مرحله ی بعد.........
.
.
.چند روز بعد از تایید اطلاعات واسه سنجش فرستاده میشه؟!*

----------


## bozorgvar

> *
> سایت دیپ کد که تایید کرد.....ولی موقع ثبت نام کنکور  وقتی کد دیپلم و پیشم و کد های دانش آموزی رو وارد کردم...نرفت مرحله ی بعد.........
> .
> .
> .چند روز بعد از تایید اطلاعات واسه سنجش فرستاده میشه؟!*


راستش نمیدونم . من که بلافاصله بعد از تاییدش ثبت نام کردم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bozorgvar


راستش نمیدونم . من که بلافاصله بعد از تاییدش ثبت نام کردم


واقعا؟!!!!!
.
.
.من کارت اعتباری رو با نام و نام خانوادگی دارنده کارت خریدم......اسم خودمو نزدم......ممکنه مشکل به خاطر این باشه؟!
.
.
.
fuuuuckkk*

----------


## EDGE98

> *من الان میخواستم ثبت نام کنم.....اطلاعات دیپلم و پیشم رو سایت سنجش تایید نکرد... الان چه کنم؟......*


منم 3 روزه این مشکلو دارم همش مینویسه 1-اطلاعات ارسال نشده برای سازمان سنجش که من مراجعه کردم به اموزش و پرورش و اونا هم چک کردن گفتن مشکل نیست و ارسال شده و2- هم کد تایید سوابق درست نیست که اونم درسته پارسالم با همین کد تایید ها شرکت کردم.انگار دلش نمیخواد ثبت نام کنم.

----------


## EDGE98

> کد دانش اموزیتو چک کن کدش همون شماره ملی نیستا


چک کردم میدونم ولی باز خطا میده که میگه یا سوابق درست نیست یا اطلاعاتت ارسال نشده که اموزش و پرورش مراجعه کردم اونا چک کردن گفتن مشکلی نیست کد تایید سوابقم درسته چون پارسالم با همین کد تایید ها شرکت کردم و مشکلی نبود.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط EDGE98


منم 3 روزه این مشکلو دارم همش مینویسه 1-اطلاعات ارسال نشده برای سازمان سنجش که من مراجعه کردم به اموزش و پرورش و اونا هم چک کردن گفتن مشکل نیست و ارسال شده و2- هم کد تایید سوابق درست نیست که اونم درسته پارسالم با همین کد تایید ها شرکت کردم.انگار دلش نمیخواد ثبت نام کنم.


شما کارت اعتباری رو با اسم خودتون خریدید؟!...............اگه درست نشه چی!!!!؟*

----------


## EDGE98

> *
> شما کارت اعتباری رو با اسم خودتون خریدید؟!...............اگه درست نشه چی!!!!؟*



والا ما که رفتیم کافی نت طرف کارت خودش استفاده کرد و فقط ی شماره از من خواست نمیدونم اسم منو زده یا نه

----------


## Goodbye forever

*دوستان موضوع تاپیک درباره تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور 96 هست (لطفا رعایت کنید)
**



ثبت‌نام بیش از ۴۰۰ هزار نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 96*

مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام ۴۳۳ هزار و ۴۹۰ نفر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 خبر داد و گفت: پنج‌شنبه ۲۸ بهمن‌ماه آخرین مهلت ثبت‌نام است.

*حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس،  گفت: ثبت‌نام داوطلبان برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 از 19 بهمن آغاز  شده و تا 8 صبح امروز تعداد 433 هزار و 490 نفر برای شرکت در این آزمون  ثبت‌نام کردند.*


وی تاکید کرد: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکردند  تا پنجشنبه 28 بهمن فرصت دارند تا با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش برای  ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.


توکلی گفت: داوطلبان باید پس از مراجعه به سایت  سازمان سنجش حتما اطلاعیه‌های این سازمان را مطالعه کرده و سپس در صورت  واجد شرایط بودن برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.

 @MohadeseH_M5R

----------


## Mr.amp98

سلام دوستان . من سوابق تحصیلی پیشم رو آموزش و پرورش شهرمون نفرستاده. فارغ التحصیلم. حالا چکار کنم؟

----------


## hcch655688

از سال قبلم زیادتر میشه😑

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Goodbye forever


دوستان موضوع تاپیک درباره تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور 96 هست (لطفا رعایت کنید)




ثبت‌نام بیش از ۴۰۰ هزار نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 96

مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام ۴۳۳ هزار و ۴۹۰ نفر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 خبر داد و گفت: پنج‌شنبه ۲۸ بهمن‌ماه آخرین مهلت ثبت‌نام است.

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس،  گفت: ثبت‌نام داوطلبان برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 از 19 بهمن آغاز  شده و تا 8 صبح امروز تعداد 433 هزار و 490 نفر برای شرکت در این آزمون  ثبت‌نام کردند.


وی تاکید کرد: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکردند  تا پنجشنبه 28 بهمن فرصت دارند تا با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش برای  ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.


توکلی گفت: داوطلبان باید پس از مراجعه به سایت  سازمان سنجش حتما اطلاعیه‌های این سازمان را مطالعه کرده و سپس در صورت  واجد شرایط بودن برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند.

 @MohadeseH_M5R


پارسال 2برابر این عدد ثبت نام کردن 
یعنی تو این 3 روزه این تعداد دو برابر میشه؟
من که میگم امسال تعداد کمتره 
احتمالا هم بخاطر اینه که تعداد متولدین نیمه دوم 77 و نیمه اول 78 کمتر از قبلیاست*

----------


## hcch655688

فکر کنم از این433هزار نفر 400هزار نفرش تجربیه😒😌

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mis.faeze

پارسال چند نفر بودن؟؟😶

----------


## mis.faeze

> سلام دوستان . من سوابق تحصیلی پیشم رو آموزش و پرورش شهرمون نفرستاده. فارغ التحصیلم. حالا چکار کنم؟


مگه پارسال نگرفتی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> *
> پارسال 2برابر این عدد ثبت نام کردن 
> یعنی تو این 3 روزه این تعداد دو برابر میشه؟
> من که میگم امسال تعداد کمتره 
> احتمالا هم بخاطر اینه که تعداد متولدین نیمه دوم 77 و نیمه اول 78 کمتر از قبلیاست*



3 روزه دیگه تموم نمیشه !

تمدید میکنن!!!

بعدش که فاز اول تموم شد

 اسفند ماه دوباره واسه کنکور 96 ثبت نام باز میشه!

بعدش اونم دوباره تمدید میکنن!!!

هنوز کلی مونده ... :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> مگه پارسال نگرفتی؟؟؟؟


نه برام نیومد

----------


## sajad564

وااااااااااااااااای...چقد کم شدن امسال...من دیشب خواب دیدم فقط هفتاد هزارتا ریاضی داریم امسال...انگار خوابم داره تعبیر میشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ThinkeR

کسی نمیدونه دقیق چندنفرتجربی ثبت نام کردن؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mis.faeze

> نه برام نیومد


بااموزش پرورش شهرتون صحبت کن
بعدش اینکه هرروز امتحان کن چون من پارسال همینطوری شدم دقیقا روز اخر تایید کرد !!!

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Goodbye forever



3 روزه دیگه تموم نمیشه !

تمدید میکنن!!!

بعدش که فاز اول تموم شد

 اسفند ماه دوباره واسه کنکور 96 ثبت نام باز میشه!

بعدش اونم دوباره تمدید میکنن!!!

هنوز کلی مونده ...


میدونم سه روز دیگه تموم نمیشه اما حدود 90 درصد ثبت نامی تا همین 28 انجام میشه
تمدید که میشه اما اون واسه جا مونده هاست که اکثرا ادمای بیخیال و یا فارغ التحصیلایی هستن که همینجوری دست گرمی ثبت نام میکنن
خیلی بشن 50هزار تا 
تاثیر زیادی ندارن*

----------


## Mr Sky

*چرا سایت سنجش اطلاعات کد دیپلم و پیش منو تایید نمیکنه؟؟؟...دارم استرس میگیرم دیگه.......آموزش پرورشم رفتم*

----------


## mis.faeze

> *چرا سایت سنجش اطلاعات کد دیپلم و پیش منو تایید نمیکنه؟؟؟...دارم استرس میگیرم دیگه.......آموزش پرورشم رفتم*


امتحان کن درست میشه
بااموزش پرورش شهرتون صحبت کنین

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mis.faeze


امتحان کن درست میشه
بااموزش پرورش شهرتون صحبت کنین


با آموزش پرورش چند بار صحبت کردم...تازه بابام فرهنگی پارتی هم دارم.....100 بار امتحان کردم*

----------


## ThinkeR

کنکور زبان جمعه ست یا پنج شنبه؟

----------


## bozorgvar

> *
> با آموزش پرورش چند بار صحبت کردم...تازه بابام فرهنگی پارتی هم دارم.....100 بار امتحان کردم*


با بخش پشتیبانی سنجش تماس بگیر . اون چند تا شماره ای که هست :Yahoo (35):

----------


## persian_sphinx

*21 بهمن
*


> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اطلاع داد ؛ *تا صبح امروز پنجشنبه* تعداد *70 هزار و 50 داوطلب* در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 ثبت نام کردند



*
24 بهمن
صبح یکشنبه به فاصله  حدود 3 روز* 



> *
> ثبت‌نام بیش از 230 هزار نفر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96*
> 
> *مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: تا ۸ صبح امروز تعداد 230 هزار و 932 نفر در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ ثبت‌نام کردند.*




25بهمن-1روزحدود100هزارنفر




> *توکلی در گفت‌وگو با فارس خبر داد ثبت‌نام 330 هزار نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 96*
> //////////





26 بهمن - 1روز 100 هزار نفر 



> ثبت‌نام بیش از ۴۰۰ هزار نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 96
> 
> مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از* ثبت‌نام ۴۳۳ هزار و ۴۹۰ نفر* برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 خبر داد و گفت: پنج‌شنبه ۲۸ بهمن‌ماه آخرین مهلت ثبت‌نام است.
> ///////


*سلام  
 با در نظر گرفتن روند ثبت نام های گذشته  که معمول همه ثبت نام ها هم این هست که  تعداد بیشتری از افراد همیشه چند روز آخر ثبت نام  میکنن و همینطور با مقایسه آماری که این چند روز اعلام شده ابتدا چند هزار نفر و بعد روزانه میانگین 50 هزار نفر و در این چند روز روزانه 100 هزار نفر  فکر نمیکنم خیلی زیاد کمتر از سالهای گذشته باشه ( اگر که بیشتر نشه ! )  به نظرم توی  این سه روز اگر بر فرض دو سه روز گذشته هم همان روزی 100 هزار نفر اضافه بشه بیشتر از 700 هزار نفر رو به راحتی میرسه ! هر چند که عرض کردم فکر میکنم تعداد بیشتری این 3 روز ثبت نام کنن 

ولی با این همه چند صفحه قبل هم عرض کردم چندان تعداد تفاوتی نمیکنه چون تعداد افرادی که تاثیر گذار هستن روی نتایج تقریبا ثابت هست 
*

*  در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۵ تعداد ۸۶۰ هزار و ۱۰۹ نفر داوطلب

----------


## dorsa20

داوطلبا چقدر شدن تا الان؟

----------


## mis.faeze

> *
> با آموزش پرورش چند بار صحبت کردم...تازه بابام فرهنگی پارتی هم دارم.....100 بار امتحان کردم*


نگران نباش درست میشه منم پارسال همینطوری شدم روز اخر درست شد

----------


## dorsa20

چرا داوطلبا انقدر کم شدن امسال؟واقعا عجیبه برام :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

بچه ها لطفن کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده
دوستم زیست پیشش رو افتاده بود شهریور و دی نرفته امتحان بده الان مثل اسکلا اومده میگه میتونم کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟
این وضعیتش چجوریه؟ چیکار باید بکنه؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> چرا داوطلبا انقدر کم شدن امسال؟واقعا عجیبه برام


خیلی از دوستای من ک پارسال همون اول وقت ثبت نام کردن امسال هنوز ثبت نام نکردن 
همش بخاطر این کد سوابق و . .. ایناس ک بیشتر فارغ التحصیلا باهاش ب مشکل میخورن

----------


## dorsa20

> خیلی از دوستای من ک پارسال همون اول وقت ثبت نام کردن امسال هنوز ثبت نام نکردن 
> همش بخاطر این کد سوابق و . .. ایناس ک بیشتر فارغ التحصیلا باهاش ب مشکل میخورن


یعنی ممکنه در عرض دو روز 2 برابر بشن؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35): بعید میدونم

----------


## mis.faeze

> خیلی از دوستای من ک پارسال همون اول وقت ثبت نام کردن امسال هنوز ثبت نام نکردن 
> همش بخاطر این کد سوابق و . .. ایناس ک بیشتر فارغ التحصیلا باهاش ب مشکل میخورن


پشت کنکوریا پارسال گرفتن کد رو چ مشکلی دارن دیگه

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> یعنی ممکنه در عرض دو روز 2 برابر بشن؟بعید میدونم


یکی رفته اداره گفتن ممکنه هم این ثبت نامو تا چندروز تمدید کنن
هم دوباره یه بار دیگه مهلت ثبت نام بدن تو اسفند و فروردین :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

بچه ها منم هنوز نتونستم ثبت نام کنم، 
حتما اسفند ماه تمدید میکنن؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> یکی رفته اداره گفتن ممکنه هم این ثبت نامو تا چندروز تمدید کنن
> هم دوباره یه بار دیگه مهلت ثبت نام بدن تو اسفند و فروردین


تو فروردینم؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): خدا شفا بده :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> تو فروردینم؟خدا شفا بده


یا اسفند یا فروردین :Yahoo (22):

----------


## dorsa20

> بچه ها منم هنوز نتونستم ثبت نام کنم، 
> حتما اسفند ماه تمدید میکنن؟؟


معمولا که  بالای 99 درصد تمدید رو میزنند اما اینکه اسفند دقیقا بزنن یا نه  رو خب نمشه ریسک کرد...مشکلتون چیه که هنوز نتونستید ثبت کنید؟

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> معمولا که  بالای 99 درصد تمدید رو میزنند اما اینکه اسفند دقیقا بزنن یا نه  رو خب نمشه ریسک کرد...مشکلتون چیه که هنوز نتونستید ثبت کنید؟


دی ماه فارغ التحصیل شدم، سوابق تحصیلیم رو اموزش پرورش نفرستاده سازمان سنجش

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> دی ماه فارغ التحصیل شدم، سوابق تحصیلیم رو اموزش پرورش نفرستاده سازمان سنجش


اره واسه چندتا از دوستای منم همین مورد پیش اومده

گفتن ک این مشکل همه جا هست و باید بیشتر وقت بدن

----------


## dorsa20

> دی ماه فارغ التحصیل شدم، سوابق تحصیلیم رو اموزش پرورش نفرستاده سازمان سنجش


اهان خب طبیعیه زمان میبره چون دی ماه هم بوده

----------


## dorsa20

نگران نباشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dorsa20

> نیستیم


خوبه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## reza0

بچه ها من موقعي كه عكسمو ميفرستم بعدش ميزنه خطايي رخ داده است
كسي ميدونه اشكال از كجاست؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط درسا20


نگران نباشید


من کم کم  در راه ثبت نام دارم به درجه رفیع شهادت میرسم*

----------


## dorsa20

> *
> 
> من کم کم  در راه ثبت نام دارم به درجه رفیع شهادت میرسم*


نه این چیزا طبیعیه و پیش میاد.....ذهنتون رو ریلکس و اروم کنید درست میشه چون حجم زیادیم داوطلب هست سرور سنجش هم که در واقع رنجش هست همونطور که میدونید این چیزا پیش میاد نگران نکنید خودتون رو

----------


## reza0

كسي نميدونه؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> كسي نميدونه؟


چندتا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه
یا مشکل اینترنت ک اپلود کامل نمیشه
یا سایز عکس مناسب نیست
و یا کیفیت

----------


## mpaarshin

اقا من هنوز نمیدونم چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
تو خرداد یک دونه درس رو رفتم ترمیم نمرم رفته بالا برم دنبالش که واردش کنن؟
یا بیخیالش شم؟

----------


## hadiseh173

> بچه ها لطفن کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده
> دوستم زیست پیشش رو افتاده بود شهریور و دی نرفته امتحان بده الان مثل اسکلا اومده میگه میتونم کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟
> این وضعیتش چجوریه؟ چیکار باید بکنه؟


.........
سلام بله میتونه ثبتنام کنه
ولی خب اگ دولتی قبولشه نمیتوته بره..حتمن باید مدرک پیشو داشته باشه
بهترینکار اینه اگ تاریخ ثبتنام از راه دور تموم نشده بره ثبتنام کنه خرداد امتحان بده
بازم اگ خرداد قبول نبود شهریور قبول بشه خوبه..اگ شهریوورم قبول نشد ک هیچی دیگ نمیتونه بره دانشگاه دولتی

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> گوشیتو روشن کن باووو*


​دستم نیست داداش فعلا

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> ینی هنوز نمرت از خرداد تا حالا،ثبت سیستم نشده؟!؟*


نه هیچ تغییری نداشته

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


نه هیچ تغییری نداشته


ینی مرده شور اینارو ببرن با این سیستم آموزشیشون*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> ینی مرده شور اینارو ببرن با این سیستم آموزشیشون*


حالا نمیدونم برم دنبالش یا نه؟؟؟ کلا 30 صدم معدلم اومده بالا با این یه درس  :Yahoo (4):  حوصلشم ندارم برم دنبالش

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


حالا نمیدونم برم دنبالش یا نه؟؟؟ کلا 30 صدم معدلم اومده بالا با این یه درس  حوصلشم ندارم برم دنبالش


بیخیالش بابا
تاثیر که مثبته..نگران نباش دیگه..مهم نیست*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> بیخیالش بابا
> تاثیر که مثبته..نگران نباش دیگه..مهم نیست*


تاثیر نداره یعنی هیچجوری؟

----------


## reza0

بازم ميگه خطا
پشت زمينه حتما بايد سفيد باشه؟

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


تاثیر نداره یعنی هیچجوری؟


نه بابا*

----------


## Chandler Bing

> بازم ميگه خطا
> پشت زمينه حتما بايد سفيد باشه؟


 آره
 با یه مرورگر دیگه امتحان کن شاید شد

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> نه بابا*


وسواس گرفتتم

----------


## roc

> اقا من صفحه اخر که دیگه باید تایید کنی رو تایید زدم 
> هی اون دایره ه چرخید ! ولی صفحه بعد نیومد ناچارا بعد چند دقیقه یه بار دیگه زدم رو تایید بازم هیچی نیومد و حتی نوشت The page canot recieve 
> اما شماره پرونده و پیگیری اومد برام اس ام اس 
> حالا سوال اینه 
> نکنه دو بار تایید زده باشم دو بار ثبت نام شده باشم ! در تئوری ! احتمالش نیس ولی والا اینقد این سایت قاطی داره که نگران شدم !
> کسی میدونه از کجا باید مطمئن بشم ؟
> سپاس


اگرکدروگرفتی حله
نگران نباش نرم افزار هر چه قدر هم داغون باشه

یه فرد و با یه مشخصات خاص دوبار قبول نمیکنه

علت اونطور شدن صفحه هم

هنگ کردن سیستم از طرف کامپیوتر شما بوده

و سرور ضعیف اونا

وگرنه اونجا همه چی درسته

برا اطمینان یه قسمتی داره سنجش برا مشاهده اطلاعات و ویرایش از اونجا استفاده کنید

کدتونو اون قسمت میبینید

من خودم دو بار زمان ثبت نام ویرایششم کردم 

نگران نباشید
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Goodbye forever

**
*
فردا آخرین مهلت ثبت‌نام کنکور سراسری است/ تأکید سازمان سنجش به داوطلبان دانشگاه آزاد*

*مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با بیان اینکه فردا آخرین مهلت ثبت‌نام کنکور سراسری است، گفت: تمام داوطلبان مقطع کارشناسی از جمله داوطلبان دانشگاه ‌آزاد تا پایان وقت فردا برای ثبت‌نام مهلت دارند.*

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس،  گفت: آزمون سراسری سال 96 به منظور پذیرش دانشجو برای دوره‌های روزانه،  نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگا‌ه‌ها و مؤسسات  آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور، مؤسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی،  پردیس‌های دانشگاه فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی و همچنین کد  رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد برگزار می‌شود.


وی افزود: داوطلبان تحصیل در کد رشته‌های با آزمون  دانشگاه آزاد باید برای ثبت‌نام به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کرده و فرم  ثبت‌نام اینترنتی را پر کنند.



توکلی گفت: مهلت ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری  سال 96 فردا پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن ماه پایان می‌پذیرد و *تا ساعت 8 صبح امروز  چهارشنبه 27 بهمن ماه تعداد 549 هزار و 743 داوطلب برای شرکت در آزمون  سراسری سال 96 ثبت‌نام کردیم.*


مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اظهار داشت:  داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکردند باید سریع‌تر با سایت سازمان سنجش  مراجعه کرده و با مطالعه اطلاعیه‌های این سازمان در صورت واجد شرایط بودن  ثبت‌نام کنند.
انتهای پیام/

----------


## Mahan-T

مشاور عالی  سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام بیش از 549 هزار داوطلب در آزمون 

سراسری سال 1396 خبر داد و گفت: داوطلبان تا فردا پنج‌شنبه، 28 بهمن‌ماه  جاری فرصت دارند 

در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کنند.

*
دکتر حسین توکلی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا،*  با اعلام این مطلب اظهار کرد: بر اساس برنامه 

زمانی اعلام شده آزمون  سراسری سال 1396 به منظور پذیرش دانشجو برای دوره‌های روزانه 

نوبت دوم  (شبانه) غیرحضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان، دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش  

عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور، موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی،  پردیس‌های دانشگاه 

فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی همچنین کد  رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه 

آزاد اسلامی برگزار می‌شود.


وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: مهلت ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری 1396 فردا پنج‌شنبه 28 

بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 پایان می‌پذیرد.


مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور خاطر نشان کرد: تا ساعت  هشت صبح امروز 

چهارشنبه 27 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 تعداد 549 هزار و 743 نفر  برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری 

سال 1396 ثبت نام نموده‌اند.


دکتر توکلی در پایان تاکید کرد: به تمام داوطلبانی که برای  ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 

اقدام نکرده‌اند، اکیدا توصیه می‌شود در  این مهلت باقی‌مانده و حداکثر تا پایان روز پنج‌شنبه 28 

بهمن‌ماه سال 1395  با مراجعه به سایت سازمان آموزش کشور به نشانی www.sanjsh.org و 
 مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما نسبت به ثبت نام خود در این آزمون اقدام کنند.

----------


## Saeedt

پارسال این روز یادشه کسی چه تعداد بوده؟ نظرتون چیه کم میشه یا بیشتر؟ ب تفکیک گروه ها رو نگفته جایی؟

----------


## persian_sphinx

> پارسال این روز یادشه کسی چه تعداد بوده؟ نظرتون چیه کم میشه یا بیشتر؟ ب تفکیک گروه ها رو نگفته جایی؟


 
سلام همانطور که دیروز هم عرض کردم چندان به نظر نمیاد تعداد به نسبت سال گذشته کاهش پیدا کنه آمار چند  روز گذشته روزانه میانگین ۱۰۰ هزار نفر بود که الان ۱۲۰ هزار نفر شد فکر میکنم این دو روز هم این آمار جهشی رشد کنه 




> *21 بهمن
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 24 بهمن
> صبح یکشنبه به فاصله  حدود 3 روز* 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mr Sky

*تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش یه سوال پرسیدم .گفتن از 15 تا 18 اسفند هم میشه ثبت نام کرد......*

----------


## mina_77

چی شد اخرش؟؟؟

جمعیت تجربی به یه ملیون رسید؟؟؟؟
خخخخخ

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> دی ماه فارغ التحصیل شدم، سوابق تحصیلیم رو اموزش پرورش نفرستاده سازمان سنجش


زهرا سال فارغ التحصیلی چی زدی؟

----------


## Ali77

امسال تو تجربى رتبه ٧ رقمى نداشته باشيم صلوات :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا:يكى از دوستام معمارى آزاد ميخونه ورودى ٩٥ هستش
ميگفتش ترم دوم رفتن سركلاس ٧٥٪‏ دانشجو ها نبودن،چون انصراف داده بودن برا كنكور امسال
خدا رحم كنه امسالو

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


وسواس گرفتتم


والا هرجور نظر خودته..اگه میخوایی وارد شن،خب برو پیگیری کن که واردشون کنن...اگر هم نمیخوایی،پس بیخیالش شو*

----------


## mina_77

> امسال تو تجربى رتبه ٧ رقمى نداشته باشيم صلوات
> ر.ا:يكى از دوستام معمارى آزاد ميخونه ورودى ٩٥ هستش
> ميگفتش ترم دوم رفتن سركلاس ٧٥٪‏ دانشجو ها نبودن،چون انصراف داده بودن برا كنكور امسال
> خدا رحم كنه امسالو


اونی که معماری آزاد میخونه
بدون کنکور رفته
کسی که کارش به بدون کنکور کشیده شده یعنی رتبه سال اولش کارت شارژ ایرانسل بوده
اونی که رتبش کارت شارژ شده مثل اونیه که تا حالا کنکور نداده و..  
من شخصا به این نمیگم رقیب

----------


## Ali77

> اونی که معماری آزاد میخونه
> بدون کنکور رفته
> کسی که کارش به بدون کنکور کشیده شده یعنی رتبه سال اولش کارت شارژ ایرانسل بوده
> اونی که رتبش کارت شارژ شده مثل اونیه که تا حالا کنکور نداده و..  
> من شخصا به این نمیگم رقیب


در كل حرفت درسته 
ولى همه كه بدون كنكور نرفتن
تازه دانشجو هاى روزانه رو هم حساب كن
تو همين سايت خيليا هستن كه دارن انصراف ميدن از دانشگاهاى خوب

----------


## D.A.A

> امسال تو تجربى رتبه ٧ رقمى نداشته باشيم صلوات
> ر.ا:يكى از دوستام معمارى آزاد ميخونه ورودى ٩٥ هستش
> ميگفتش ترم دوم رفتن سركلاس ٧٥٪‏ دانشجو ها نبودن،چون انصراف داده بودن برا كنكور امسال
> خدا رحم كنه امسالو


منو و امسال من 4 سال زیست خوندیم تو مدرسه تیزهوشانم بودیم اونقوت تو زیست موندیم اونوقت طرف معماری ازاد میخونه بماند رشتش و دانشگاهش ... . طرف فک میکنه ریاضی و فیزیکی راحت میزنه بیشتر دانشجوها شب امتحانی پاس میشن .

----------


## D.A.A

> در كل حرفت درسته 
> ولى همه كه بدون كنكور نرفتن
> تازه دانشجو هاى روزانه رو هم حساب كن
> تو همين سايت خيليا هستن كه دارن انصراف ميدن از دانشگاهاى خوب


 داداش یه چن تا از اینا رو معرفی کن

----------


## D.A.A

خواهر دوست من دو رقمی ارشد علوم ازمایشگاهی بود 3ساله داره کنکور میده رتبش میشه 2000 تا 4000 چیمیگن شماها  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali77

> داداش یه چن تا از اینا رو معرفی کن


تو اين دو سه روز گذشته اگر انجمن اومده باشى خيلى از تاپيكارو ميبينى كه دارن درباره نحوه انصراف ميپرسن و حداقل ٥ نفرى هستن و همونطور كه ميدونى ٥ نفر كم نيستش در جايى كه دندون شهيد بهشتى فقط ٢٠ نفر پذيرش داره(روزانه)
و اينا راحت ميتونن جاى ماهارو بگيرن،تازه همه كه نبايد تو انجمن باشن مگه رتبه يك سال پيش تو انجمن بود؟الان يكى از فاميلامون فارغ التحصيل شيمى هستش از دانشگاه تهران و امسال با عمارلو زيست خصوصى گرفته و تو ازمونا امثال منو شمارو داره تو جيبش ميذاره،شيميشم كه فوق قويه،حالا باين وجود بازم هيچ كارى نميتونن بكنن يا نه؟!

----------


## Petrichor

خب حالا ما چیکار کنیم  :Yahoo (21):  
میخوان کنکور بدن بیان بدن  :Yahoo (21): 
کلا اگه 100 نفر رتبه هارو جابه جا کنن بین زیر هزارا . تازه خیلی گفتم ! کمتر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali77

> خب حالا ما چیکار کنیم  
> میخوان کنکور بدن بیان بدن 
> کلا اگه 100 نفر رتبه هارو جابه جا کنن بین زیر هزارا . تازه خیلی گفتم ! کمتر


من كه نميگم كارى كنيم 
بخوايمم نميتونيم كارى انجام بديم و بايد با شرايط كنار بيايم
ولى هميشه بايد واقع بين بود و رقبا رو دست كم نگرفت
نه اينكه بگيم اونا هيچى نيستن و ما زيست بلديم و از اين چرتو پرتا

----------


## Petrichor

> من كه نميگم كارى كنيم 
> بخوايمم نميتونيم كارى انجام بديم و بايد با شرايط كنار بيايم
> ولى هميشه بايد واقع بين بود و رقبا رو دست كم نگرفت
> نه اينكه بگيم اونا هيچى نيستن و ما زيست بلديم و از اين چرتو پرتا


اصلا بحث این نیست که ما کاری بکنیم یا نه . شما همین رتبه یک رو که امسال اومد رو برو مصاحبشو بخون . از باباش پرسیدن پسرت ترازت افت هم داشت . میگه آره گاهی اوقات شب قبل آزمون تا دیر وقت بیدار میموند تراز مثلا میشد 8000 :-----| ینی طرف مث چی درس میخونده !!
تازه همین آقا فیزیکشو که صد نزد ! زیست و این چیزایی که ما چهار ساله داریم میخونیم هم اصلا اینطوری نیست که بخواد با درصد ریاضی فیزیک جبران بشه . بخصوص اگه زیست 96 سخت باشه ( که حتما هست ! چون سازمان سنجش این حجم انصرافیای ریاضی رو داره میبینه ! ) 
ما کار خودمون رو میکنیم و به کسی کاری نداریم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mehdi2616

سلام یه چیزی شنیدم یه همچین چیزی بود حالا میخوام ببینم جریانش چیه؟ درسته؟........
میگن کسی که کنکور میده و دانشگاه دولتی قبول میشه نمیتونه دوباه کنکور بده برای سال بعد و یک سال منع میشه؟ درسته؟ یه همچین چیزی بود...اگه میشه دقیق دقیق بگید ممنون

----------


## D.A.A

> تو اين دو سه روز گذشته اگر انجمن اومده باشى خيلى از تاپيكارو ميبينى كه دارن درباره نحوه انصراف ميپرسن و حداقل ٥ نفرى هستن و همونطور كه ميدونى ٥ نفر كم نيستش در جايى كه دندون شهيد بهشتى فقط ٢٠ نفر پذيرش داره(روزانه)
> و اينا راحت ميتونن جاى ماهارو بگيرن،تازه همه كه نبايد تو انجمن باشن مگه رتبه يك سال پيش تو انجمن بود؟الان يكى از فاميلامون فارغ التحصيل شيمى هستش از دانشگاه تهران و امسال با عمارلو زيست خصوصى گرفته و تو ازمونا امثال منو شمارو داره تو جيبش ميذاره،شيميشم كه فوق قويه،حالا باين وجود بازم هيچ كارى نميتونن بكنن يا نه؟!


 معذرت میخوام خیلی از تاپیکارو دیدم اتفاقا الان شما مطمئنی هر 5 تاش قبولن ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!! شما خودتو گذاشتی واسه دندون شهید بهشنی؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  مشکل و درد خیلی از افراد اینه فک میکنن محمد احمدی ان در حالیکه نمی تونن بشن . فامیل شما هم شیمی دانشگا تهران خونده قبول فقط یه لطفی کن رتبه فامیلتو مردو مردونه بیا بعدا بگو . شیمیش فوق قویه !!! معذرت میخوام شما مباحث دانشگاهی شیمی رو دیدین چه به چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصلا این چیزا نیست که که ما تو دوره دبیرستان میخونیم راستی یه لطفی کن درصد شیمیشو هم بیا بگو  :Yahoo (3):  در کل خیلی ها  دوس دارن هم خودشونو بد بخت کنن هم بقیه رو !!!  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  ای کاش مدیریت سایت دست من بود تو یه روز همه افرادی که جو الکی میدنو و نمیدونم تاپیک میزنن میشه کاری کرد یا ن همشونو از دم اخراج میکردم # از _ معده _ حرف_ نزنیم

----------


## D.A.A

من رفتم درس بخونم اف میشم اگه جوابی دادی ساعت 7 به بعد بیا جوابتو میدم

----------


## Ali77

> معذرت میخوام خیلی از تاپیکارو دیدم اتفاقا الان شما مطمئنی هر 5 تاش قبولن ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!! شما خودتو گذاشتی واسه دندون شهید بهشنی؟؟؟؟؟؟  مشکل و درد خیلی از افراد اینه فک میکنن محمد احمدی ان در حالیکه نمی تونن بشن . فامیل شما هم شیمی دانشگا تهران خونده قبول فقط یه لطفی کن رتبه فامیلتو مردو مردونه بیا بعدا بگو . شیمیش فوق قویه !!! معذرت میخوام شما مباحث دانشگاهی شیمی رو دیدین چه به چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصلا این چیزا نیست که که ما تو دوره دبیرستان میخونیم راستی یه لطفی کن درصد شیمیشو هم بیا بگو  در کل خیلی ها  دوس دارن هم خودشونو بد بخت کنن هم بقیه رو !!!  ای کاش مدیریت سایت دست من بود تو یه روز همه افرادی که جو الکی میدنو و نمیدونم تاپیک میزنن میشه کاری کرد یا ن همشونو از دم اخراج میکردم # از _ معده _ حرف_ نزنیم


شما الان مطمئنى خودت از اونا بهترى؟
ببخشيد اشتباه كردم دندون بهشتى برا شماس برا اينكه ريا نشه نرفتى سركلاساش رزرو كردى براى يه روز نامعلوم(كه هيچوقت نميرسه :Yahoo (3): )
مشكل يه عده ى ديگه هم اينه كه نشستن تو خونه و چون يه مدرسه تيزهوشان درپيت رفتن فكر ميكنن خدان در صورتى هيچى نيستن،در ضمن من از شما ترسى ندارم كه بخوام دروغ بگم،عدديم نيستى كه بخام به عنوان رقيب روحيتو خراب كنم،در مورد مديريت سايتم خدا يه بنده خدايى شناخت بهش شاخ نداد،شمام خوب بودنتو با كارنامه كنكور ثابت كن حالا كه اينقدر ادعا دارى،لطفا ديگم نقل قول نكن حوصله بحث كردن ندارم
#درابرها_سير_نكنيم

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> تو اين دو سه روز گذشته اگر انجمن اومده باشى خيلى از تاپيكارو ميبينى كه دارن درباره نحوه انصراف ميپرسن و حداقل ٥ نفرى هستن و همونطور كه ميدونى ٥ نفر كم نيستش در جايى كه دندون شهيد بهشتى فقط ٢٠ نفر پذيرش داره(روزانه)
> و اينا راحت ميتونن جاى ماهارو بگيرن،تازه همه كه نبايد تو انجمن باشن مگه رتبه يك سال پيش تو انجمن بود؟الان يكى از فاميلامون فارغ التحصيل شيمى هستش از دانشگاه تهران و امسال با عمارلو زيست خصوصى گرفته و تو ازمونا امثال منو شمارو داره تو جيبش ميذاره،شيميشم كه فوق قويه،حالا باين وجود بازم هيچ كارى نميتونن بكنن يا نه؟!


باو
دوست عزیز لدفا جوگیر نباش
اون احمدی که داری میبنی میگه روزی 10 سات فقط زیست میخوندم. شما فکر میکنی کسی که کارش به دانشگاه ازاد معماری کشیده|( :Yahoo (4): )
میتونه بیاد این زیست به شدت ترکیبی و سخت رو بزنه؟ عمرا
دوست عزیز الان رتبه اوردن تو تجربی واقعا شده شاهکار. اینایی هم که جو گیر میشن فاز الکیه  در ضمن همه چیز  ریاضی و فیزیک نیست این یه نمونش 


رفع اسپم: به نظرم از این 560 تا 400 تاش تجربیه

----------


## Ali77

> باو
> دوست عزیز لدفا جوگیر نباش
> اون احمدی که داری میبنی میگه روزی 10 سات فقط زیست میخوندم. شما فکر میکنی کسی که کارش به دانشگاه ازاد معماری کشیده|()
> میتونه بیاد این زیست به شدت ترکیبی و سخت رو بزنه؟ عمرا
> دوست عزیز الان رتبه اوردن تو تجربی واقعا شده شاهکار. اینایی هم که جو گیر میشن فاز الکیه  در ضمن همه چیز  ریاضی و فیزیک نیست این یه نمونش


بخدا نياز به اين همه سند و مدرك نيستش
هر كس يه نظرى داره و ما بايد به عقايد هم احترام بگذاريم
ولى خودتم ميدونى كه كار نشد نداره
در مورد اون بحثيم كه راه افتاد من داشتم با يه فرد ديگه اى حرف ميزدم و همشم سر شوخى بود ولى يه عده هستن كه هميشه ميخوان اظهار وجود كنن و اين جو صميميو بهم بزنن
بخدا نه من دانشجو انصرافى ام نه فارغ التحصيل دانشگاه 
منم مث اكثر اين بچه ها فارغ التحصيل هستم 
و خودمم از اين وضعيت بسيار ناراحتم 
ولى انسان واقع بينى هستم و با اين چيزاى پيش پا افتاده روحيمو از دست نميدم كه بعدشم برم تو تاپيكاى ديگه فتوا بدم
وگرنه خودمم دوست دارم سر به تن اون فاميلمون نباشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

> باو
> دوست عزیز لدفا جوگیر نباش
> اون احمدی که داری میبنی میگه روزی 10 سات فقط زیست میخوندم. شما فکر میکنی کسی که کارش به دانشگاه ازاد معماری کشیده|()
> میتونه بیاد این زیست به شدت ترکیبی و سخت رو بزنه؟ عمرا
> دوست عزیز الان رتبه اوردن تو تجربی واقعا شده شاهکار. اینایی هم که جو گیر میشن فاز الکیه  در ضمن همه چیز  ریاضی و فیزیک نیست این یه نمونش 
> 
> 
> رفع اسپم: به نظرم از این 560 تا 400 تاش تجربیه


جمعه ما رو هم میترکونی
خخخخ

----------


## D.A.A

> شما الان مطمئنى خودت از اونا بهترى؟
> ببخشيد اشتباه كردم دندون بهشتى برا شماس برا اينكه ريا نشه نرفتى سركلاساش رزرو كردى براى يه روز نامعلوم(كه هيچوقت نميرسه)
> مشكل يه عده ى ديگه هم اينه كه نشستن تو خونه و چون يه مدرسه تيزهوشان درپيت رفتن فكر ميكنن خدان در صورتى هيچى نيستن،در ضمن من از شما ترسى ندارم كه بخوام دروغ بگم،عدديم نيستى كه بخام به عنوان رقيب روحيتو خراب كنم،در مورد مديريت سايتم خدا يه بنده خدايى شناخت بهش شاخ نداد،شمام خوب بودنتو با كارنامه كنكور ثابت كن حالا كه اينقدر ادعا دارى،لطفا ديگم نقل قول نكن حوصله بحث كردن ندارم
> #درابرها_سير_نكنيم


 من نه در ابرها سیر میکنم نه با تو و امثال تو کاری دارم لازمم نیست اظهار وجود کنم  :Yahoo (3):  بفهم نفهم  :Yahoo (3):  توی نفهم داری بچه هارو ناامید میکنی متاسفم متاسف # ...

----------


## Ali77

> من نه در ابرها سیر میکنم نه با تو و امثال تو کاری دارم لازمم نیست اظهار وجود کنم  بفهم نفهم  توی نفهم داری بچه هارو ناامدی میکنی متاسفم متاسف # ...


شما كه خيلى با اين حرفا نا اميد ميشى نيا انجمن
بعدشم هر كسى بياد حرفامونو ببينه ميفهمه كه تو شروع كردى من داشتم با يه شخص ديگه حرف ميزدم اونم از سر شوخى
اگر ميخاستم با شما اقاى بفهم حرف بزنم از شما نقل قول ميگرفتم

----------


## D.A.A

> شما كه خيلى با اين حرفا نا اميد ميشى نيا انجمن
> بعدشم هر كسى بياد حرفامونو ببينه ميفهمه كه تو شروع كردى من داشتم با يه شخص ديگه حرف ميزدم اونم از سر شوخى
> اگر ميخاستم با شما اقاى بفهم حرف بزنم از شما نقل قول ميگرفتم


 من امسال با حرف تو که ناامید نمیشم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  من میگم این حرفایی ک میزنی باعث ناامیدی میشه همین # عاقل _ باشیم _ نفهم نباشیم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali77

> من امسال با حرف تو که ناامید نمیشم  من میگم این حرفایی ک میزنی باعث ناامیدی میشه همین # عاقل _ باشیم _ نفهم نباشیم


باشه برو خودتو ناراحت نكن برا بقيه

----------


## D.A.A

> باشه برو خودتو ناراحت نكن برا بقيه


 ببین تو هم دیگه نقل قول نکن . :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## yasintabriz

> امسال تو تجربى رتبه ٧ رقمى نداشته باشيم صلوات
> ر.ا:يكى از دوستام معمارى آزاد ميخونه ورودى ٩٥ هستش
> ميگفتش ترم دوم رفتن سركلاس ٧٥٪‏ دانشجو ها نبودن،چون انصراف داده بودن برا كنكور امسال
> خدا رحم كنه امسالو


دانشجویی که بتونه تو یه سال در کنار بقیه درسا زیستو از صفر به درصد قابل  قبول یا حتی عالی برسونه لیاقتش بیشتر از ماست بره دانشگاه خوب. ما اگه تو  سه سال زیست خوندیم اون تو یه سال باید بخونه. اگه توان و استعدادشو داره این کارو  انجام میده اگه نداره هم حذف میشه. اکثریت مطلق کسایی که میان این توانو  ندارن پس نیازی نیس نگران باشیم.

----------


## mehrdadlord

انصرافی هایی مثل خودم اگه اوضاعشون خوب بود همون سال اول یه جا خوب قبول میشدن . فقط این بچه های مهندسی روزانه که قبلا رتبه خوب اوردن رقیب محسوب میشن . که نهایتا ۵۰۰ نفرشون  تو کل کشور قراره رتبه بشن .. تازه اگر انصرافی باشن که این ریسکو نمیکنن و معمولا مرخصی میگیرن تا برن ازاد .پس جای شما رو قرار نیست تو روزانه تنگ کنن .. بعد تازه باید  بیان زیست بخونن !!! زیستشونو اوکی کنن ریاضی فییزیکشونو نرمال نگه دارن  خودشونو با شیمی فضایی کنکورای سه سال اخیر وقف بدن تا بلککه شاید زیر ۳۰۰۰ کشوری شن . الکی ذهن خودتونو مشغول نکنین . والا من ۹۳ زیستو ۷۰ زدم . N بارم زیستو خونده دارم . تو دانشگاهم بیوشیمی و ایمنو و  بافت و فیزیولوژی پاس کردم بازم درگیر زیستم . روزی ۳ ساعت زیست میخونم  تراز زیست قلمچیم بین ۷۰۰۰ تا ۷۶۰۰۰ گیر کرده ! بالاتر نرفته از بقیه جه انتظاری دارید !!! الکی خودتونو نگران این حرفا نکنید و توجهی هم به حرف بقیه نداشته باشید  ... 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amirdostaneh

منم که دیگه ثبت نام کردم یا علی

چینش دانش آموزان براساس معدله کتبی نهاییه دیگه درسته؟؟ن

----------


## amirdostaneh

> باو
> دوست عزیز لدفا جوگیر نباش
> اون احمدی که داری میبنی میگه روزی 10 سات فقط زیست میخوندم. شما فکر میکنی کسی که کارش به دانشگاه ازاد معماری کشیده|()
> میتونه بیاد این زیست به شدت ترکیبی و سخت رو بزنه؟ عمرا
> دوست عزیز الان رتبه اوردن تو تجربی واقعا شده شاهکار. اینایی هم که جو گیر میشن فاز الکیه  در ضمن همه چیز  ریاضی و فیزیک نیست این یه نمونش 
> فایل پیوست 67731
> 
> رفع اسپم: به نظرم از این 560 تا 400 تاش تجربیه


بابا زیست منفی یعنی افتضاح این اگه فیزیک و ر یاضیم 100 میزد زیره 15 هزار نمیاورد




> معذرت میخوام خیلی از تاپیکارو دیدم اتفاقا الان شما مطمئنی هر 5 تاش قبولن ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!! شما خودتو گذاشتی واسه دندون شهید بهشنی؟؟؟؟؟؟  مشکل و درد خیلی از افراد اینه فک میکنن محمد احمدی ان در حالیکه نمی تونن بشن . فامیل شما هم شیمی دانشگا تهران خونده قبول فقط یه لطفی کن رتبه فامیلتو مردو مردونه بیا بعدا بگو . شیمیش فوق قویه !!! معذرت میخوام شما مباحث دانشگاهی شیمی رو دیدین چه به چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصلا این چیزا نیست که که ما تو دوره دبیرستان میخونیم راستی یه لطفی کن درصد شیمیشو هم بیا بگو  در کل خیلی ها  دوس دارن هم خودشونو بد بخت کنن هم بقیه رو !!!  ای کاش مدیریت سایت دست من بود تو یه روز همه افرادی که جو الکی میدنو و نمیدونم تاپیک میزنن میشه کاری کرد یا ن همشونو از دم اخراج میکردم # از _ معده _ حرف_ نزنیم


خیلی تحت تاثیر حرفت قرار گرفتم مرسی

----------


## Mr Sky

*من ثبت نام کردم .....هیهات لللذله...هیهات لللذلههه...هبحات لحذله..........مرگ بر.....
.
.
.
.دوستانی که فارق تحصیل دی ماه بودن نتونستن ثبت نام کنن تا الان ....فک کنم الان درست شده
.
.
.
.*

----------


## Ali77

​خداحافظ.....

----------


## va6hid

> *من ثبت نام کردم .....هیهات لللذله...هیهات لللذلههه...هبحات لحذله..........مرگ بر.....
> .
> .
> .
> .دوستانی که فارق تحصیل دی ماه بودن نتونستن ثبت نام کنن تا الان ....فک کنم الان درست شده
> .
> .
> .
> .*


پس چرا واسه من سوابقم هنوز باز نشده  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pourreza


پس چرا واسه من سوابقم هنوز باز نشده 


شما مال دی ماه هستید؟
.
نمراتتون تو سایت تایید سوابق نیست یا سایت سنجش اطلاعات تحصیلی رو تایید نمیکنه؟
.
اگه مورد دوم مشکلته. یه پیام به سنجش بده و توش کد دیپلم و پیش و کد دانش آموزیت رو بهشون بگو تا درستش کنن...
.
.
.اگه نمراتت اصلا تو سایت سوابق نیست باید بری آموزش پرورش*

----------


## va6hid

> *
> 
> شما مال دی ماه هستید؟
> .
> نمراتتون تو سایت تایید سوابق نیست یا سایت سنجش اطلاعات تحصیلی رو تایید نمیکنه؟
> .
> اگه مورد دوم مشکلته. یه پیام به سنجش بده و توش کد دیپلم و پیش و کد دانش آموزیت رو بهشون بگو تا درستش کنن...
> .
> .
> .اگه نمراتت اصلا تو سایت سوابق نیست باید بری آموزش پرورش*


دی هستم ؛ دیپ کد وارد نمیشه که تاییدکنم ؛ صبح رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن تا فردا صبر کن.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> *
> 
> شما مال دی ماه هستید؟
> .
> نمراتتون تو سایت تایید سوابق نیست یا سایت سنجش اطلاعات تحصیلی رو تایید نمیکنه؟
> .
> اگه مورد دوم مشکلته. یه پیام به سنجش بده و توش کد دیپلم و پیش و کد دانش آموزیت رو بهشون بگو تا درستش کنن...
> .
> .
> .اگه نمراتت اصلا تو سایت سوابق نیست باید بری آموزش پرورش*


ببخشید به چه شماره ای باید پیام داد؟

برای دوست منم این ارورو میده: اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh2net




ببخشید به چه شماره ای باید پیام داد؟

برای دوست منم این ارورو میده: اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است


system ارسال درخواست سنجش*

----------


## saeedkh76

آمار رشته تجربی هر سال داره افزایش پیدا میکنه
اینطوری باشه به زودی به ازای هر نفر یه پزشک داریم و باید مهندس و وکیل وارد کنیم :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا کشورمون طوری شده که توی انتخاب رشته تحصیلی علاقه هیچ تاثیری نداره

----------


## sheyda3000

اطلاع رساني مگه نبايد به روز باشه؟
هنوز همون ٣٠٠ نفره؟ 
تا الان چند نفر شدن تجربي ها
از كجا ميشه فهميد؟

----------


## persian_sphinx

> آمار رشته تجربی هر سال داره افزایش پیدا میکنه
> اینطوری باشه به زودی به ازای هر نفر یه پزشک داریم و باید مهندس و وکیل وارد کنیم
> واقعا کشورمون طوری شده که توی انتخاب رشته تحصیلی علاقه هیچ تاثیری نداره


سلام دوست خوبم 
راستش فکر میکنم تا حدودی در عمل با فرمایش شما کمی متفاوت هست قبول که تعداد  افراد پزشک هم در جامعه افزایش پیدا کرده با مواردی مثل تحصیل در خارج که خب تعداد این افراد که توانایی و شرایط رفتن به خارج رو داشته باشن محدود هست و ظرفیت پذیرش در ایران هم محدود حالا چه آمار دانش آموزان تجربی به دو سه میلیون برسه یا به کمتر از ۱۰۰ هزار نفر کاهش پیدا کنه به هر حال ظرفیت سراسری و آزاد و بین الملل همون میانگین حدود ۲ هزار نفر هست ! باقی این افراد به شکل بی سابقه ای چون کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن و کنکور هم هماهنگ شده و ظرفیت بدون سقف مهندسی ها هم پر نشده باید بدون کنکور برن مهندسی بخونن که نه شناختی دارن به اون رشته و نه شاید علاقه و استعداد وتوانایی این میشه که هم رشته های مهندسی رو خرابتر میکنن و هم نه بعد از فارغ تحصیلی اکثرا توانایی پیدا کردن شغل دارن 

کمی از صحبت اصلی دور شدم در کل اینکه فرقی نداره آمار چقدر هست مهم ظرفیتی هست که خوشبختانه سازمان نظام پزشکی قوی تر از نظام مهندسی و ... بوده نذاشته ظرفیت رو اونقدر بالا ببرن

----------


## persian_sphinx

> انصرافی هایی مثل خودم اگه اوضاعشون خوب بود همون سال اول یه جا خوب قبول میشدن . فقط این بچه های مهندسی روزانه که قبلا رتبه خوب اوردن رقیب محسوب میشن . که نهایتا ۵۰۰ نفرشون  تو کل کشور قراره رتبه بشن .. تازه اگر انصرافی باشن که این ریسکو نمیکنن و معمولا مرخصی میگیرن تا برن ازاد .پس جای شما رو قرار نیست تو روزانه تنگ کنن .. بعد تازه باید  بیان زیست بخونن !!! زیستشونو اوکی کنن ریاضی فییزیکشونو نرمال نگه دارن  خودشونو با شیمی فضایی کنکورای سه سال اخیر وقف بدن تا بلککه شاید زیر ۳۰۰۰ کشوری شن . الکی ذهن خودتونو مشغول نکنین . والا من ۹۳ زیستو ۷۰ زدم . N بارم زیستو خونده دارم . تو دانشگاهم بیوشیمی و ایمنو و  بافت و فیزیولوژی پاس کردم بازم درگیر زیستم . روزی ۳ ساعت زیست میخونم  تراز زیست قلمچیم بین ۷۰۰۰ تا ۷۶۰۰۰ گیر کرده ! بالاتر نرفته از بقیه جه انتظاری دارید !!! الکی خودتونو نگران این حرفا نکنید و توجهی هم به حرف بقیه نداشته باشید  ... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


سلام دوست خوبم راستش تا حدودی قبول دارم که شاید کسی که مهندسی خونده ریاضی فیزیک به نسبت بهتری داشته باشه ولی کلا کمی نگاه ایده آل گرا هست شما بر فرض نگاه به امار درصدهای رشته های مهندسی کنید چند نفر ریاضی فیزیک رو که درسهای تخصصی اونهاست بالای ۵۰ زدن  یا نه درصدهای بالای ۲۰ درصد 
بر فرض کسی با ریاضی و فیزیک خوب وارد دانشگاه شده اکثر درسهای دانشگاه کاملا متفاوت هستن و خودتون هم میفرمائید که با وجود خواندن دروس با عنوان مرتبط خیلی درگیر زیست هستین مطمئن باشین دروس دانشگاهی مهندسی هم با دبیرستان فرق داره  به مرور اون توانایی مطمئنا کاهش پیدا میکنه و خب لازم به گفتن نیست همه هم امکان مطالعه رو پیدا نمیکن 

بهتر هست فقط تمرکز رو روی توانایی خودمون بذاریم نه کم و زیاد شدن آمارها که دست ما نیست واقعا

----------


## persian_sphinx

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام بیش از 688 هزار داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 خبر داد و گفت: داوطلبان تا ساعت 24 امروز پنج‌شنبه، 28 بهمن‌ماه جاری فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کنند.

دکتر حسین توکلی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، با اعلام این مطلب اظهار کرد: بر اساس برنامه زمانی اعلام‌شده آزمون سراسری سال 1396 به منظور پذیرش دانشجو برای دوره‌های روزانه نوبت دوم (شبانه) غیرحضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان، دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور، موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی، پردیس‌های دانشگاه فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی همچنین کد رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی برگزار می‌شود.

وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: مهلت ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری 1396 ساعت 24 امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 پایان می‌پذیرد.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور خاطرنشان کرد: تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 *تعداد 688 هزار و 165 نف*ر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.

توکلی در پایان تاکید کرد: به تمام داوطلبانی که برای ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 اقدام نکرده‌اند، اکیدا توصیه می‌شود در این مهلت باقی‌مانده و حداکثر تا پایان امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما نسبت به ثبت‌نام خود در این آزمون اقدام کنند.


منبع :ایسنا

-------------------------
* البته براساس خبرهای غیررسمی و تایید نشده احتمال تمدید ثبت نام هست

----------


## mis.faeze

> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام بیش از 688 هزار داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 خبر داد و گفت: داوطلبان تا ساعت 24 امروز پنج‌شنبه، 28 بهمن‌ماه جاری فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کنند.
> 
> دکتر حسین توکلی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، با اعلام این مطلب اظهار کرد: بر اساس برنامه زمانی اعلام‌شده آزمون سراسری سال 1396 به منظور پذیرش دانشجو برای دوره‌های روزانه نوبت دوم (شبانه) غیرحضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان، دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور، موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی، پردیس‌های دانشگاه فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی همچنین کد رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی برگزار می‌شود.
> 
> وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: مهلت ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری 1396 ساعت 24 امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 پایان می‌پذیرد.
> 
> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور خاطرنشان کرد: تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 *تعداد 688 هزار و 165 نف*ر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.
> 
> توکلی در پایان تاکید کرد: به تمام داوطلبانی که برای ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 اقدام نکرده‌اند، اکیدا توصیه می‌شود در این مهلت باقی‌مانده و حداکثر تا پایان امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما نسبت به ثبت‌نام خود در این آزمون اقدام کنند.
> ...


وااااااای😵😵😵😵زیادتر شد😔

----------


## persian_sphinx

> وااااااای😵😵😵😵زیادتر شد😔


سلام بله طبیعتا روزهای آخر آمار ثبت نام رشد به نسبت بیشتری داره دیروز ۱۴۰ هزار و روز قبلش ۱۲۰ هزار احتمالا چون خیلیا گذاشتن آخر کار امروز خیلی بیشتر میشه

----------


## mis.faeze

> سلام بله طبیعتا روزهای آخر آمار ثبت نام رشد به نسبت بیشتری داره دیروز ۱۴۰ هزار و روز قبلش ۱۲۰ هزار احتمالا چون خیلیا گذاشتن آخر کار امروز خیلی بیشتر میشه


سلام
اهوم😑
خداکنه دیگه بیشتر نشه!!!

----------


## persian_sphinx

> سلام
> اهوم
> خداکنه دیگه بیشتر نشه!!!


اگر با این دید بخواین بهش نگاه کنید فقط باعث میشه آرامش خودتون از بین بره مطمئن باشین چند هزار نفر اول تاثیر دارن و دیگه حالا ۷۰۰ هزار با یکی دو میلیون فرق چندانی نداره

----------


## ZAPATA

هر بیشتر حالش بیشتر !  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط persian_sphinx


مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام بیش از 688 هزار داوطلب در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 خبر داد و گفت: داوطلبان تا ساعت 24 امروز پنج‌شنبه، 28 بهمن‌ماه جاری فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کنند.

دکتر حسین توکلی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، با اعلام این مطلب اظهار کرد: بر اساس برنامه زمانی اعلام‌شده آزمون سراسری سال 1396 به منظور پذیرش دانشجو برای دوره‌های روزانه نوبت دوم (شبانه) غیرحضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان، دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور، موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی، پردیس‌های دانشگاه فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی همچنین کد رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی برگزار می‌شود.

وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: مهلت ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری 1396 ساعت 24 امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 پایان می‌پذیرد.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور خاطرنشان کرد: تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 تعداد 688 هزار و 165 نفر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.

توکلی در پایان تاکید کرد: به تمام داوطلبانی که برای ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1396 اقدام نکرده‌اند، اکیدا توصیه می‌شود در این مهلت باقی‌مانده و حداکثر تا پایان امروز پنج‌شنبه 28 بهمن‌ماه سال 1395 با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما نسبت به ثبت‌نام خود در این آزمون اقدام کنند.


منبع :ایسنا

-------------------------
* البته براساس خبرهای غیررسمی و تایید نشده احتمال تمدید ثبت نام هست


سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش به من گفت 15 تا 18 اسفند تمدید میشه.........تا 1 اسفند هم به احتمال زیاد تمدید میشه....*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

چه فرقی ب حال شماها داره ک چند نفر شرکت میکنن!!! شما درستو بخون این حاشیه هارو بی خیال شو.اکثرا سیاهی لشکرن.من ک پرستاری قبول شدم 5تا از دخترای 30سال ب بالا!ی فامیل هم گفتن وای ماهم کنکور بدیم پرستاری قبول شیم.منم گفتم میتونین شرکت کنین!مشکل همه اینه فک میکنن این رشته ها مث نقل و نبات ریخته و هرکی ثبت نام کنه دیگه قبوله...همینا آمار تجربیو بالامیبرن لیسانسه های بیکار

----------


## mis.faeze

> اگر با این دید بخواین بهش نگاه کنید فقط باعث میشه آرامش خودتون از بین بره مطمئن باشین چند هزار نفر اول تاثیر دارن و دیگه حالا ۷۰۰ هزار با یکی دو میلیون فرق چندانی نداره


🙏🙏درسته😊🌹

----------


## va6hid

تمدید کنن ثبت نامو ؛ هنوز اموزش و پرورش لعنتی نفرستاده واسه سنجش :Yahoo (100):

----------


## amir.1998

سلام دوستان. من فارغ التحصیلم و توی سایت آموزش و پرورش سوابق پیشم اومده ولی تو سازمان سنجش نه. 
بهم گفتن به عنوان دانش آموز ثبت نام کن و منم این کارو کردم.
حالا نمیدونم چ میشه و باید چکار کنم؟ تو رو خدا کمک کنید

----------


## kimiagar

*تمدید شد 



1395/11/28-12:55             

اطلاعيه سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور در خصوص تمديد مهلت ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1396

                                1395/11/28



پيرو اطلاعيه‌ مورخ 95/11/17 بدين وسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان متقاضي ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي، پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش از راه دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش دررشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه به منظور فراهم نمودن تسهيلات بيشتر براي آن دسته از داوطلباني كه تا اين تاريخ (95/11/28) براي ثبت نام اقدام ننموده‌اند، ترتيبي اتخاذ گرديده است كه تا روز يكشنبه مورخ 95/12/1 نيز بتوانند نسبت به ثبت‌نام در اين آزمون اقدام نمايند. لذا متقاضيان، ضرورت دارد كه در مهلت در نظر گرفته شده و پس از مطالعه دقيق دفترچه راهنما (دفترچه راهنما از طريق سايت سازمان قابل دسترسي است) و فراهم نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز ثبت‌نام به پايگاه اطلاع رساني سازمان سنجش‌ آموزش كشور به نشاني www.sanjesh.org  مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون مذكور اقدام نمايند.ضمناً آن دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام نموده‌اند، مي‌توانند در صورت تمايل تا تاريخ فوق، نسبت به مشاهده و ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي خود اقدام نمايند. 
روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
منبع : http://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=4915
*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> سلام دوستان. من فارغ التحصیلم و توی سایت آموزش و پرورش سوابق پیشم اومده ولی تو سازمان سنجش نه. 
> بهم گفتن به عنوان دانش آموز ثبت نام کن و منم این کارو کردم.
> حالا نمیدونم چ میشه و باید چکار کنم؟ تو رو خدا کمک کنید


چندروز دیگه که اطلاعات رو فرستادن سازمان میرید اطلاعاتتونو ویرایش میکنید و کد سوابق پیش رو هم وارد میکنید

----------


## Goodbye forever

امسال احتمالا از مرز 800 هزار تا میگذره ...

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

کل دانش اموزای رشتخ تجربی با بومیای فارغ التحصیل کلا سیصدو پنجاه شصت هزار نفرم نمیشن و همین مقدار داوطلب آزاد(رشته های مختلف ریاضی-انسانیو...-داوطلبای انصرافی..داوطلبانی که دارای مدرک کارشناسی به بالا میباشند..تعداد زیادی از پرستاران..تعدادی هم از دبیران ومعلمانو.................................)  شرکت میکنه در کل امید داشته باشین به نظرم رتبه های بالای 75000کشوری(که کارنامه قابل مشاهده درسایت سنجش دارند)  همه سیاهی لشگرن پس شما درس خودونو بخونین و امید داشته باشین وتوکل کنین که ((ان الله مع المتوکلین))........به قول مولانا.........غم دیروز و پریروزو وفلان سال و فلان مال و فلان حال که برباد فنا رفت مخور.............به خدا حسرت دیروز عذاب است......مردم شهر به هوشید..... هرچه دارید وندارید بپوشید و برقصید که امروز سرهرکوچه خدا هست.....روی دیوار دل خود بنویسید خداهست وخداهست وخداهست به خداهست

----------


## arezoo_r90

> چه فرقی ب حال شماها داره ک چند نفر شرکت میکنن!!! شما درستو بخون این حاشیه هارو بی خیال شو.اکثرا سیاهی لشکرن.من ک پرستاری قبول شدم 5تا از دخترای 30سال ب بالا!ی فامیل هم گفتن وای ماهم کنکور بدیم پرستاری قبول شیم.منم گفتم میتونین شرکت کنین!مشکل همه اینه فک میکنن این رشته ها مث نقل و نبات ریخته و هرکی ثبت نام کنه دیگه قبوله...همینا آمار تجربیو بالامیبرن لیسانسه های بیکار


عزیزم این چه حرفه که میزنی،دو تا از دوستای من سال 95 با لیسانس مهندسی پزشکی قبول شدن یکیشون لیسانس مکانیک دانشگاه ازاد داشت اون یکی لیسانس برق روزانه،اینکه کسی چه دبیرستانی چه لیسانسه و فوق موفق بشن تنها به اراده ی خودشون و تلاششون بستگی داره وگرنه رقیب همیشه بوده و هست،مطمینا هرکی تلاش کنه تلاشش بی جواب نمیمونه و کسی جای کسی رو تنگ نمیکنه و این حسادتها و تنگ نظری ها کار درستی نیست

----------


## bozorgvar

حسین توکلی در گفت و گو با خبرنگار *حوزه دانشگاهی* *گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان*؛ اظهار داشت: تاکنون بیش از ۷۸۶ هزار و ۸۳۹ نفر در آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند و توصیه می‌شود سایر داوطلبان نیز زودتر به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کرده و در آزمون ثبت نام کنند.

 
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: با توجه به مهلت تمدید شده برای داوطلبان، افراد فرصت دارند تا ساعت ۲۴ فردا یکشنبه اول اسفندماه ۹۵ به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کرده و نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کنند.

توکلی گفت: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت نام کرده اند نیز می‌توانند در فرصت باقیمانده با ورود به سایت سازمان سنجش در صورت نیاز نسبت به ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی اقدام کنند.

وی گفت: ثبت‌نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۶ برای پذیرش در دوره‌های روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نیمه‌حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی، پردیس‌های فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی و کدرشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار داشت: هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون می‌تواند متقاضی شرکت در یکی از گروه‌های پنجگانه آزمایشی شامل گروه آزمایشی یک (علوم ریاضی و فنی)، گروه آزمایشی ۲ (علوم تجربی)، گروه آزمایشی ۳ (علوم انسانی)، گروه آزمایشی ۴ (هنر) و گروه آزمایشی ۵ (زبان‌های خارجی) شود.

وی یادآور شد: در صورت علاقمندی به انتخاب رشته در دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و همچنین شرکت در دو یا سه گروه آزمایشی داوطلب باید کارت اعتباری مربوط به آن‌ها را جداگانه خریداری کند.

آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ در روزهای پنجشنبه پانزدهم و جمعه شانزدهم تیرماه ۹۶ در حوزه‌های امتحانی برگزار خواهد شد.

انتهای پیام/

----------


## mehrab98

نمیگم نا امید ولی اینجا اومدن به ادم استرس میده... دیگه هرچی بشه اول اخر باید کنکور بدیم حالا با n نفر شرکت کننده.دست رو دست بزاریم کاری که درست نمیشه! فقط خودمون بیشتر به رقیبای جدید کمک میکنیم! 
ولی اینقدم هی پیش بینی های الکی نکید امسال قطعا فلان میشه فلان نفر میان کنکور میدن بهمان میشه... ازین پیش بینیا پارسالم زیاد دیدیم ۹۹ درصد تو زرد از آب دراومدن. و درضمن علاوه بر استرس به ۹۰درصد بچه ها حتی یسری رو ناامید میکنه.
چون گفتنش فایده نداره...همه به هرحال میدونن رقابت سنگینه. 
حالا اگه یسری هدف دیگه ای از گفتن این حرفا دارن خدا خودش عالمه!

----------


## Chandler Bing

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت و گو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان؛ اظهار داشت: تاکنون بیش از 
۸۲۲ هزار و ۲۶۸ نفر در آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند و سایر داوطلبان نیز تا امشب اول اسفند فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند. 

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت نام کرده‌اند نیز می‌توانند در فرصت باقیمانده با ورود به سایت سازمان سنجش در صورت نیاز نسبت به ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی اقدام کنند. 

وی گفت: ثبت‌نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۶ برای پذیرش در دوره‌های روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نیمه‌حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی، پردیس‌های فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی و کدرشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد. 

توکلی افزود: هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون می‌تواند متقاضی شرکت در یکی از گروه‌های پنجگانه آزمایشی شامل گروه آزمایشی یک (علوم ریاضی و فنی)، گروه آزمایشی ۲ (علوم تجربی)، گروه آزمایشی ۳ (علوم انسانی)، گروه آزمایشی ۴ (هنر) و گروه آزمایشی ۵ (زبان‌های خارجی) شود. 

وی یادآور شد: در صورت علاقمندی به انتخاب رشته در دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و همچنین شرکت در دو یا سه گروه آزمایشی داوطلب باید کارت اعتباری مربوط به آن‌ها را جداگانه خریداری کند. 

آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ در روزهای پنجشنبه پانزدهم و جمعه شانزدهم تیرماه ۹۶ در حوزه‌های امتحانی برگزار خواهد شد.

----------


## Mohsen2

امروز اخرین مهلت ثبت نامه یا باز م تمدید میشه؟

----------


## saeed211

همه میخوان کنکور بدن ک :Yahoo (79):

----------


## hcch655688

> حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت و گو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان؛ اظهار داشت: تاکنون بیش از 
> ۸۲۲ هزار و ۲۶۸ نفر در آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند و سایر داوطلبان نیز تا امشب اول اسفند فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند. 
> 
> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: داوطلبانی که تاکنون ثبت نام کرده‌اند نیز می‌توانند در فرصت باقیمانده با ورود به سایت سازمان سنجش در صورت نیاز نسبت به ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی اقدام کنند. 
> 
> وی گفت: ثبت‌نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۶ برای پذیرش در دوره‌های روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نیمه‌حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی، پردیس‌های فرهنگیان و دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی و کدرشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد. 
> 
> توکلی افزود: هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون می‌تواند متقاضی شرکت در یکی از گروه‌های پنجگانه آزمایشی شامل گروه آزمایشی یک (علوم ریاضی و فنی)، گروه آزمایشی ۲ (علوم تجربی)، گروه آزمایشی ۳ (علوم انسانی)، گروه آزمایشی ۴ (هنر) و گروه آزمایشی ۵ (زبان‌های خارجی) شود. 
> 
> ...


700هزار نفرش تجربیه😑

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## dorsa20

> 700هزار نفرش تجربیه😑
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk


عین پارساله دیگه[emoji4] [emoji5]

----------


## Chandler Bing

> 700هزار نفرش تجربیه
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk


 
 فردا تکلیف تئوری های دوستان مشخص میشه :/

----------


## -AMiN-

*من حرفم و پس میگیرم  امسال بیشتره 
فک کنم بقال سر کوچه ما هم ثبت نام کرده*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hosseinu





 فردا تکلیف تئوری های دوستان مشخص میشه :/


تعداد شرکت کننده ها به تفکیک رشته رو تیر ماه میگن......واسه فردا سماق نمکید*

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

ای بابا دلمون خوش بود که امسال کمتره به هرحال من پزشکی دانشگاهتهذانم ایشاالله :Yahoo (100):

----------


## MEH97

اغا کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم من یکی هست ارور میده چیکار کنم؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

بابا بیخیال دیگه چه خبره آنقدر میاین

بازم مهم هدفه

----------


## vahidz771

سیاهی لشکرن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin1441

خیلی دلم میخواست برا ثبت نام امشب ساعت 23:59:57 آخرین مرحله رو انجام میدام(فقط با زدن آخرین دکمه /اون 2 ثانیه هم بخاطر سرعت نت و سایت سنجش)

----------


## z.f.p

سلام دوستان.حتما جواب بدین اگر اطلاع دارین.ممنون.برای ثبت نام اون قسمت که زده منطقه اخذ مدرک ...باید چی بزنیم؟منطقه یا ناحیه؟مثلا کسی که منطقه 4 زندگی میکنه باید بزنه تهران ناحیه 5؟بعدش اینکه با اینکه من سال سوم و پیش یه مدرسه خوندم .گفتن باید برای کد دانش اموزی پیش شماره شناسنامه بزنی.درسته؟ و اخر اینکه اگر شماره سریالمو نداشته باشم مشکل پیش میاد؟ تشکر

----------


## Mojgan*M

> خیلی دلم میخواست برا ثبت نام امشب ساعت 23:59:57 آخرین مرحله رو انجام میدام(فقط با زدن آخرین دکمه /اون 2 ثانیه هم بخاطر سرعت نت و سایت سنجش)


بعد یهو با زدن اون دکمه میفهمیدی حجمت تموم شده  :Yahoo (21):  و تو ثبتنام نمیشدی :  ))

----------


## mina_77

همون 519هزار تای پارساله

ی چند هزار تا اینور اونور تر

هیچ فرقی هم نداره

----------


## mehrdadlord

سال ما یعنی ۹۲ رکورد تجربی زده شد ! ۶۲۰ هزار نفر !!! بابا بیخیال .عین ۹۵ ه همه چی ... 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amirdostaneh

اگه 1 میلیون نشدن هر چی میخواید بگید

----------


## mehrdadlord

> اگه 1 میلیون نشدن هر چی میخواید بگید


چی یک میلیون ؟  :Yahoo (21): 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## tabrizcity

*"  پيرو اطلاعيه‌هاي مورخ 17 و 95/11/28  بدين‌وسيله‌ به ‌اطلاع‌ كليه داوطلبان متقاضي‌ ثبت‌ نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌  سراسري‌ سال 1396 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)،  نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي، پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي،  دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌ دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌  غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي  (آن دسته از كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون  صورت مي‌پذيرد)، كه در مهلت تعيين شده (از تاريخ 95/11/19 لغايت 95/12/1) موفق به دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي نگرديده يا به هر دليل ديگر نتوانسته‌اند نسبت به ثبت‌نام در آزمون مذكور اقدام نمايند، مي‌رساند مهلت مجددي براي ثبت‌نام‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور از روز يكشنبه مورخ 95/12/15 تا روز چهارشنبه 95/12/18 در نظر گرفته شده است كه داوطلبان مي‌توانند منحصراً از طريق پايگاه اطلاع رساني اين سازمان در اين خصوص اقدام نمايند. "
مثل اینکه سنجش میخواد قوشون کشی کنه...!*

----------


## saeedkh76

> اگه 1 میلیون نشدن هر چی میخواید بگید


.
دیگه فکر نمیکنم اینقدرا هم زیاد بشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Goodbye forever

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار *حوزه دانشگاهی* *گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان*؛ با اشاره به فرصت دوباره برای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 96 اظهار داشت: ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 به منظور پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی و همچنین متقاضیان تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی برای آن دسته از کد رشته‌‌های تحصیلی که پذیرش آنان از طریق آزمون صورت می‌گیرد، از روز سه شنبه 19 بهمن ماه 95 از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور آغاز و با در نظر گرفتن مهلت تمدید شده امروز یکشنبه اول اسفند ماه 95 پایان می‌پذیرد.




وی بیان کرد: آن دسته از داوطلبانی که در مهلت تعیین شده تا پایان امروز اول اسفند ماه 95 موفق به دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی نشده‌اند و یا به هر دلیل دیگری نتوانستند نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری اقدام کنند، مهلت مجددی برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری سال 96 از روز یکشنبه 15 اسفند ماه 95 لغایت روز چهار شنبه 18 اسفند ماه 95 در نظر گرفته شده است.



توکلی ادامه داد: داوطلبان متقاضی برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 از طریق 15 اسفند ماه لغایت 18 اسفند ماه می‌توانند منحصرا از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کنند و همچنین آن دسته از داوطلبانی که قبلا در مهلت مقرر ثبت نام نموده‌اند، نیز در صورت تمایل می‌توانند با مراجعه به سایت سنجش و نسبت به مشاهده کنترل و ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی خود اقدام کنند.





*وی یادآور شد: تا ساعت 16 امروز یکشنبه اول اسفند ماه 95 تعداد 843 هزار و 524 داوطلب برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 96 ثبت نام کرده‌اند.*



انتهای پیام/

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

خخخ !فک کنم فقط 700هزارتاش تجربی باشه به نظر من که 1میلیون میشه...من هنوز سرحرف چن وقت پیشم هستم....اما نگران نباشید نصفشون سیاهی لشکرن امابچه های انجمن ایشالله همگی میترکونن :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrdadlord


سال ما یعنی ۹۲ رکورد تجربی زده شد ! ۶۲۰ هزار نفر !!! بابا بیخیال .عین ۹۵ ه همه چی ... 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


کنکور92 که طبق امار سنجش507هزار نفر ثبت شده....اون امار احتمالا قبل کنکور90بوده*

----------


## WickedSick

اولا که امسال معلومه تجربی میترکونه, مخصوصا با اون داداشمون که اومد از بهترین رشته ریاضی و بهترین دانشگاه ایران, و شد 1 تجربی نشون داد ریاضی پول نداره.
همین فرومو نگاه کنید چند نفر زدن ریاضی به تجربی. آزمونم که میرید خیلیا رو میبینید که اصلا 30-40 سالشونه ولی میان کنکور تجربی.(من که میبینم) (البته نمیشه بهشون ایراد گرفت هم )
آهان راستی یه چیز دیگه هم اشاره کنم. درسته چه تجربی ها 1000 نفر باشن چه 7 میلیارد نفر بهر حال 1000-1500 تو دانشگاه های بدرد بخور میرن.
ولی "رقابت" سخت تر میشه! کافیه همون "سیاه لشگر" ها روزی* 1* ساعت بخونن. 
میانگین کلی جامعه 1 ساعت میره بالا و شما هم *باید* بک ساعت بیشتر بخونین که برسونین خودتونو.


از اول عمرمون خار داشتیم.کنکورمون هم خار داره, درست 1-2 سال بعد کنکور ما هم کنکور ور داشته میشه. من شانس خودمو خوب میشناسم. T_t

----------


## persian_sphinx

ثبت‌نام بیش از 888 هزار داوطلب در کنکور 96

کنکور سراسری نود و پنج - شهرستان ها
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از ثبت‌نام بیش از 888 هزار داوطلب برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری 96 خبر داد و گفت: داوطلبان از 15 تا 18 اسفند ماه 95 مجددا فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.

دکتر حسین توکلی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا با اعلام این مطلب اظهار کرد: براساس آمار اولیه گزارش شده تعداد 888 هزار و 644 داوطلب تا پایان وقت یکشنبه اول اسفندماه 95 برای ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری سال 96 اقدام نموده‌اند. بدیهی است آمار نهایی شرکت‌کنندگان متعاقباً آن اعلام می‌شود.

وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: آن دسته از داوطلبانی که در مهلت تعیین شده یعنی از روز سه‌شنبه ۱۹ بهمن ماه تا پایان وقت امروز (یکشنبه اول اسفند ماه جاری) موفق به دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی نگردیده و یا به هر دلیل دیگری نتوانسته اند در این آزمون ثبت نام نمایند مهلت مجددی برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ از روزیکشنبه ۱۵ اسفند ماه ۹۵ تا چهارشنبه ۱۸ اسفند ماه ۹۵ در نظر گرفته شده است تا این گروه از داوطلبان بتوانند منحصرا از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ثبت نام کنند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در پایان تاکید کرد:‌ ضمنا آن دسته از داوطلبانی در مهلت مقرر برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسر ی ۹۶ اقدام ننموده‌اند نیز می‌توانند در صورت تمایل در مهلت مجدد تمدید شده نسبت به ثبت نام خود اقدام کنند.

----------


## persian_sphinx

> ثبت‌نام بیش از 888 هزار داوطلب در کنکور 96


به تقریب آمار ثبت نام مشابه سال گذشته هست و احتمال قوی به تفکیک رشته هم میشه حدس زد شبیه سال قبل هست 
به هر حال تعداد شرکت کننده رو کاریش نمیشه کرد و واقعیتی هست که باید قبولش کرد و نمیشه صرفا دید نیمه پر یا خالی لیوان نگاهش کرد باید واقعبینانه دید و تلاش کرد برای هدفی که انتخاب میکنیم 
حالا این رقم اینقدرام بزرگ نیستا جدای از اون صحبت سیاه لشکر و داوطلبان تاثیر گذار اگر به تفکیک رشته ها مشابه پارسال تقسیم بشه و بعد تقسیم به شرکت کنندگان مناطق بشه و حاضرین در جلسه کمی بهتر میشه واقعیتی که در عمل اتفاق میفته رو دید

----------


## RealMohsen

تا الان 28 هزار نفری نسبت به پارسال بیشتر شده ... 
اون 4 روز اسفند بیشتر خواهد شد ... در کل کنکور 96 چه خواهد شد !!!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

> داداشم دهه هشتاد کنکور داده اون موقع بیشتر بوده


دهه شصتیبا طبیعیه که بیشترم باشن از ما.
1 میل به بالا بودن قطعا. :Yahoo (110):  من داداشم 86 کنکور داده بود گف بالای 1.1 میلیون بودن.
ولی رقابت اونا با ما مقایسه کنین... نچ نچ  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saeed211

من خودم پارسال تو اردوی نوروزی هشت تا از فارغ التحصیلای هوشبری و اتاق عمل رو دیدم ک اومده بودن و داشتن برا کنکور میخوندن

حتی پنج تاییشون استخدام بیمارستان بودن و ماهی سه چهار تومن حقوقشون بود

اما ول کرده بودن و اومده بودن سراغ کنکور

وقتی پرسیدم ازشون گفتن

همونی ک تو اتاق عمل ما کنارش وایمیسیم فقط بخاطر دو سه هزار تا رتبه داره ده برابر ما حقوق میگیره

رقابت همیشه سخته دوستان
ولی حق نا امیدی و گله نداریم

----------


## mehrab98

امسال تو حوزه من دوتا داداش هستن میان ازمون... یکی دانشجو برق و یکی فارغ التحصیل مکانیک البته از دانشگاه ازاد... یکیشون که یکم وضعش جالب نیس ترازای نهایت ۶ هزار ۶۱۰۰ ابنا میاره. اون یکی ترازای ۶۵۰۰ ۶۶۰۰ هم داشته البته یه مدتیه افت کرده... ولی خب اینی که الان بهتره از کنکور ۹۴ داره کنوور تجربی میده! امسال میشه سومین کنکورش ... ! پلرسال ک سال دوم کنکورش بود شده حدود ۳ هزار و خورده ای... 
میخوام اینو بگم که امسال قطعاااا یه تعداد زبادی جو گرفتتشون با توجه به رتبه ۱ اومدن تجربی ... که یهو یسال بخونن و پزشکی قبول شن!ولی همش جو دارن!  چون مثل این بنده خداها یسال که کنکور بدن میفهمن که زیست و شیمی چقدر حالشونو میگیره! همه هم به فکر این اومدن که ریاضی فیزیک بالا می زنیم! جالبه یسریاشون همونم نمیتونن بالا بزنن همین داداشا ریاضی فیزیکو خیلی از من پایین تر میزنن خصوصا ریاضی! 
کلا فارغ التحصیلای جو گیر امسال فقط میانگین درصد ریاضی فیزیکو میبرن بالا!

----------


## persian_sphinx

> امسال به لحاظ جمعیت سال استثنائی کنکورچن سال اخیره سال 95تعدادداوطلبانسبت به94    17هزارنفرکم شدن تازه به تجربیااضافه شدن امسال 40000نفربه کل داوطلبااضاف شدن که احتمالا بیشترشون فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه هاهستن شایدچیزی حدود100000نفربه تجربیااضافه شه که تازه ازپیش بینی هاکم ترمیشه میانگین درصداهم بالاترمیره وترازدرسایی مث ریاضی فیزیک بی ارزش تر
> ...زیست وشیمی وعمومی بالابزنید


سلام دوست خوبم با نظرتون در مورد ارزش دروس چندان موافق نیستم اگر بر فرض پیش بینی هایی که میشه تعداد داوطلب تجربی با افرادی که رشته های ریاضی بودن افزایش پیدا کنه نمیشه گفت دروس ریاضی فیزیک نخونین ! اتفاقا برعکس باید خوند که حداقل میانگین قابل قبول رو آورد و در درسهای مثل زیست و شیمی جبرانش کرد 
برای یک تجربی داشتن درصد خوب توی زیست و شیمی بدیهی هست باید ریاضی فیزیک رو آورد بالاتر از میانگین قبولی

----------


## mina_77

آب که از سر گذشت چه یک وجب چه صد وجب

----------


## Goodbye forever

*تشریح جزئیات آماری آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶/ توزیع کارت آزمون از ۱۲تیرماه ۹۶*

مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اعلام کرد کارت آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ از ۱۲تیرماه توزیع و این آزمون ۱۵ و ۱۶ تیرماه برگزار می‌شود.

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس،  گفت: آزمون سراسری سال 96 به منظور پذیرش دانشجو برای دوره‌های روزانه،  نوبت دوم، شبانه نیمه‌حضوری و پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش  عالی، دانشگاه پیام‌نور، موسسات غیرانتفاعی و غیر دولتی، پردیس‌های دانشگاه  فرهنگیان، دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهیدرجایی و کدرشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه  آزاد برگزار می‌شود.


*وی افزود: برای شرکت در این آزمون 929 هزار و 792  داوطلب ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند که از این تعداد، 881 هزار و 644 نفر در مهلت  اولیه یعنی از 19 بهمن تا اول اسفند و تعداد 48 هزار و 148 داوطلب در مرحله  ثبت‌نام مجدد یعنی از 15 تا 18 اسفند ثبت‌نام کردند.*


*توکلی گفت: آمار ثبت‌نام کنندگان در آزمون سراسری  سال 96 با تعداد 929 هزار و 792 داوطلب نسبت به آمار داوطلبان آزمون سراسری  سال 95 که تعداد 860 هزار و 437 نفر بوده است به میزان 69 هزار و 355 نفر  افزایش داشته است یعنی تعداد داوطلبان در آزمون سراسری سال 96 نسبت به  تعداد داوطلبان در آزمون سراسری سال 95 به میزان 7.5 درصد بیشتر شده است.
*

وی ادامه داد: آزمون سراسری سال 96 در روزهای  پنجشنبه 15 و جمعه 16 تیرماه سال 96 برگزار می‌شود و داوطلبان می‌توانند  کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون را از روز دوشنبه 12 تیرماه 96 دریافت کنند.


به گفته توکلی فهرست جدید منابع و حذفیات آزمون سراسری امروز بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار گرفته است.

----------


## hcch655688

800هزار نفرش تجربیه😑

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amir_usj

حاجی دیگه کنکوریا ی تجربی که نباس از تغییر رشته ریاضیا بترسن که  اینا همونایین که درسشون از تجربیا ضعیف تر بود اومدن ریاضی وگرنه  قوی های ریاضی هیچ وقت تغییر رشته نمیدن (البته داریم استثنا ولی خب کمن ) چون عاشق حل مساله ان و از درسایی مثل زیست خوششون نمیاد 
جوابم به اونایی که تغییر رشته میدن اینه:
داداش داری اشتباه میزنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sheyda3000

من كه رياضي نيستم
اما اتفاقااا رشته ها رياضي ، رياضي فيزيكشون خوبه
شيمي رو هم كه خوندن
فقط زيست بلد نيستن كه اونم ميشه خوند
اما رشته ها تحربي اكثرا رياضي فيزيكشون ضعيفه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> حاجی دیگه کنکوریا ی تجربی که نباس از تغییر رشته ریاضیا بترسن که  اینا همونایین که درسشون از تجربیا ضعیف تر بود اومدن ریاضی وگرنه  قوی های ریاضی هیچ وقت تغییر رشته نمیدن (البته داریم استثنا ولی خب کمن ) چون عاشق حل مساله ان و از درسایی مثل زیست خوششون نمیاد 
> جوابم به اونایی که تغییر رشته میدن اینه:
> داداش داری اشتباه میزنی


دیدگاه جهان سومی !  
علاقه اصلا مهم نیست ؟! 
یعنی رتبه برترای ریاضی نمیتونستن دکتر بشن ؟ اگه یکم به بالاخونه رو راه بندازی میفهمی که رستگار رحمانی و محمد احمدی جفتشون ریاضی بودن نفر اول تجربی شدن شازده

----------


## sajad564

> دیدگاه جهان سومی !  
> علاقه اصلا مهم نیست ؟! 
> یعنی رتبه برترای ریاضی نمیتونستن دکتر بشن ؟ اگه یکم به بالاخونه رو راه بندازی میفهمی که رستگار رحمانی و محمد احمدی جفتشون ریاضی بودن نفر اول تجربی شدن شازده


این کجاش دیدگاه جهان سومی بود؟؟اصن چه ربطی به جهان سوم داشت :Yahoo (21): فقط یه تعریف اشتباه از بچه های ریاضی بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

حالا رشته به رشته تفکیک امار ندادن؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

نه رشته به رشته مشخص نمیشه فک کنم تا زمان دادن کارت ورود به جلسه!!راستی خانوم دکتر یه سوال :شما تا الانا بیدارمیمونید؟اونوقت صبح ها میتونید توی دانشگاه سرحال باشید؟؟ان شالله موفق باشی

----------


## ZAPATA

> نه رشته به رشته مشخص نمیشه فک کنم تا زمان دادن کارت ورود به جلسه!!راستی خانوم دکتر یه سوال :شما تا الانا بیدارمیمونید؟اونوقت صبح ها میتونید توی دانشگاه سرحال باشید؟؟ان شالله موفق باشی


اصلش چرت سر کلاسه ! ... اونقدر حال میده !  :Yahoo (4): 
..................................................  ..

----------


## ascetic

شما بگو 1000 بیلیون  کیه ک بترسه 
.نکته بعد اینکه چند نفر زیستو صد میزنن 

الان جمعیت سه سال اخیر ک زیست بالای 90 تا صد زدن جمع کنید .

یا شیمی 
وبقیه درسا.   قهرمانان  تک و توکند ........

----------


## amir_usj

> دیدگاه جهان سومی !  
> علاقه اصلا مهم نیست ؟! 
> یعنی رتبه برترای ریاضی نمیتونستن دکتر بشن ؟ اگه یکم به بالاخونه رو راه بندازی میفهمی که رستگار رحمانی و محمد احمدی جفتشون ریاضی بودن نفر اول تجربی شدن شازده


 الان فازت چیه دقیقا ؟؟؟؟ 
منظور تو نگرفتم یا تو حرف منو نفهمیدی 
داداش اونایی که رفتن ریاضی دو دسته ان اولی اونایی بودن که که از درسای حفظی خوششون نمی امد یا اونایی که یکم از تجربیا ضعیف تر بودن یا اینکه به رشته های دیگه علاقه نداشتن و مهندسی برا شون بهترین انتخاب بود 

یا اون دسته از افراد که واقا از روی علاقه رفتن تو این رشته 

من کی گفتم رتبه برترای ریاضی نمی تونن دکتر شن می تونن ولی واقا کار احمقانه ای کردن کسی که شریف میخونه دیگه چه نیازی داره تغییر رشته بده اخه اینایی که شریف می خونن بیشتر از  جراح در نیارن کمتر از اون در نمیارن اون موقع بعضیا فکر می کنن تو ریاضی پول نیست یارو میره یه برنامه مینویسه بهش 4 میلیارد میدن اونم فقط برا یه موسسه 

حالا بگذریم از اینکه خیلیاشون ایران نمی مونن و میرن خارج 
به هر حال تو همه رشته ها اگه تاپ باشی پول خودش میاد  

اون رتبه یک امسال هم برا پول نیومد پزشک شه خودش که می گفت از یکجانشینی بدش میومد 

تو هم اگه بالاخونتو راه بندازی متوجه موضوع میشی 

و من الله توفیق

----------


## dorsa20

> نه رشته به رشته مشخص نمیشه فک کنم تا زمان دادن کارت ورود به جلسه!!راستی خانوم دکتر یه سوال :شما تا الانا بیدارمیمونید؟اونوقت صبح ها میتونید توی دانشگاه سرحال باشید؟؟ان شالله موفق باشی


عزیزم کلاسامون تعطیل شد دیگه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dorsa20

> اصلش چرت سر کلاسه ! ... اونقدر حال میده ! 
> ..................................................  ..



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): کلاسای 8 تا 10 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ZAPATA

> کلاسای 8 تا 10


هم 8 تا 10 !  :Yahoo (4): 
..........
هم 2 تا 4 .... بعد ناهار .... واااااااااای ..... بهترین تایم خوابه ! :Yahoo (4): 
................
یه بار اونقدر خابم میومد که زدم به در پررویی ..
استاد کمی درسو داد، بعدش گفت سوالی هست !
منم گفت : میشه لطفن کمی بخاییم !  :Yahoo (106): 
..................
یه بارهم که کامل سر کلاس خابم برد 
بچه ها گفتن استاد حدود 10 دقیقه بالا سرت داشت درس میداد تو گیج خاب بودی !
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## marsad

اگ 800 هزارشم تجربی باشه باز میبینید اونایی ک رشته خوب میارن کار عجیب و غریبی نکردن
خیلیا روزانه 10 ساعت درس میخونن ولی کم مرور میکنن. مثل اینه که اصلا هیچی نخونده باشن
کسی که تو کنکور موفق میشه، مباحثی رو که میخونه 100% بلده هرچند تمام مباحثم نخونده باشه
خیلیا به این نکته توجه ندارن

----------


## Goodbye forever

*تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور ۹۶ (به تفکیک رشته)*

*گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی : 148429

گروه آزمایشی علوم انسانی : 184122

گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی : 580301

گروه آزمایشی هنر : 10485

گروه آزمایشی زبان تخصصی : 6454

کل : 929791

**
*

----------


## Goodbye forever

up

----------


## WickedSick

نمودار تجربی عینهونی نمودار ایکس به توان 4 هست برای x>100  :Yahoo (21): 
بقیه هم ایکس به توان منفی 4  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier



----------


## raki

96 چقدر زیاد شدن  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## WickedSick

یاد نمودار نمایی افتادم دوباره  :Yahoo (21): 
+
چرا 94 کم شدن؟

----------


## mina_77

قبل کنکور نگران جمعیت بودیم 

یادش بخیر

----------


## Alirezalireza

> قبل کنکور نگران جمعیت بودیم 
> 
> یادش بخیر


الان نگران نتايجيم!!! بعدها ياد اينم بخير
تو اين مملكت هميشه نگرانيم

----------


## misterarad

من کنکور زبان دادم   :Yahoo (39):

----------

